# L'irrazionale senso di normalità



## Circe (23 Marzo 2013)

*L'irrazionale senso di normalità*

la vita va avanti. e quando non ce la faccio, mi aiutano le goccine magiche.  cristallizzato il dolore.  in alcuni momenti mi chiedo : ma perche non me ne frega niente?  diminuiscono i perché,  diminuisce la voglia di aggredire.  resta solo un irrazionale senso di normalità.  e una 'tristezza' di fondo, che mi accompagna in ogni respiro.  ho scelto io di riprovarci,  ma xche non riesco a ritrovare la gioia di vivere? perche non riesco ad esultare x niente? se ci fosse una via di mezzo tra l'on e l'off sarebbe il mio stato attuale.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

*L'irrazionale senso di normalità*



Circe ha detto:


> la vita va avanti. e quando non ce la faccio, mi aiutano le goccine magiche.  cristallizzato il dolore.  in alcuni momenti mi chiedo : ma perche non me ne frega niente?  diminuiscono i perché,  diminuisce la voglia di aggredire.  resta solo un irrazionale senso di normalità.  e una 'tristezza' di fondo, che mi accompagna in ogni respiro.  ho scelto io di riprovarci,  ma xche non riesco a ritrovare la gioia di vivere? perche non riesco ad esultare x niente? se ci fosse una via di mezzo tra l'on e l'off sarebbe il mio stato attuale.


Perché ti stai sforzano di perdonare ma la realtá é che non l'hai perdonato.
E sinceramente non riesco a darti torto
Una parte di te credo che provi del vero astio per lui, che cerchi di soffocare in ogni modo perché hai deciso di stare con lui
So cosa sia l'ansia in certe situazioni
Stai tenendo pigiato di forza il coperchio su una pentola a pressione
Stai attenta perché se quella pentola esplode l'unica che starà male davverp sarai tu
Le gpccine aiutano ma devono aiutarti a darti un po di pace affinché tu capisca cosa vuoi davvero.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché ti stai sforzano di perdonare ma la realtá é che non l'hai perdonato.
> E sinceramente non riesco a darti torto
> Una parte di te credo che provi del vero astio per lui, che cerchi di soffocare in ogni modo perché hai deciso di stare con lui
> So cosa sia l'ansia in certe situazioni
> ...


Gli sforzi unilaterali danno sempre il solito risultato......


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> la vita va avanti. e quando non ce la faccio, mi aiutano le goccine magiche.  cristallizzato il dolore.  in alcuni momenti mi chiedo : ma perche non me ne frega niente?  diminuiscono i perché,  diminuisce la voglia di aggredire.  resta solo un irrazionale senso di normalità.  e una 'tristezza' di fondo, che mi accompagna in ogni respiro.  ho scelto io di riprovarci,  ma xche non riesco a ritrovare la gioia di vivere? perche non riesco ad esultare x niente? se ci fosse una via di mezzo tra l'on e l'off sarebbe il mio stato attuale.


a viverlo come uno stato di pace senza chiederti i perché e i per come?
ogni tanto spegnere il cervello e lasciarlo riposare fa bene.mi pare che tu stia sempre ad analizzare le tue fasi (per carità, un po' di elaborazione è doverosa) senza rilassarti mai.
per un po' prendi la vita come viene , ci vuole tempo per riprendersi da uno scossone emotivo


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> la vita va avanti. e quando non ce la faccio, mi aiutano le goccine magiche.  cristallizzato il dolore.  in alcuni momenti mi chiedo : ma perche non me ne frega niente?  diminuiscono i perché,  diminuisce la voglia di aggredire.  resta solo un irrazionale senso di normalità.  e una 'tristezza' di fondo, che mi accompagna in ogni respiro.  ho scelto io di riprovarci,  ma xche non riesco a ritrovare la gioia di vivere? perche non riesco ad esultare x niente? se ci fosse una via di mezzo tra l'on e l'off sarebbe il mio stato attuale.


Ti da fastidio la normalità? Ti succede di rado? e se succede di rado mi sai dire se prima del tradimento ti succedeva anche?


----------



## Circe (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a viverlo come uno stato di pace senza chiederti i perché e i per come?
> ogni tanto spegnere il cervello e lasciarlo riposare fa bene.mi pare che tu stia sempre ad analizzare le tue fasi (per carità, un po' di elaborazione è doverosa) senza rilassarti mai.
> per un po' prendi la vita come viene , ci vuole tempo per riprendersi da uno scossone emotivo


non sai quanto vorrei. ma c'è una forza da dentro che si oppone che rema contro. e certi giorni é proprio uns gran fatica emotiva. lotto con me e contro di me. penso che lui non c'entri piu niente. E' un male di vivere, é uno stato di spegnimento emotivo...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

*L'irrazionale senso di normalità*



Circe ha detto:


> non sai quanto vorrei. ma c'è una forza da dentro che si oppone che rema contro. e certi giorni é proprio uns gran fatica emotiva. lotto con me e contro di me. penso che lui non c'entri piu niente. E' un male di vivere, é uno stato di spegnimento emotivo...


Certo che lui non c'entra
Sei tu che combatti contro te stessa


----------



## Circe (23 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti da fastidio la normalità? Ti succede di rado? e se succede di rado mi sai dire se prima del tradimento ti succedeva anche?


no claudio è una illusione di normalita quelka che vivo. perche se non assumo farmaci tocco spesso il fondo della depressione.


----------



## Circe (23 Marzo 2013)

lo so che una persona depressa è una gran rottura di coglioni. ed io adesso questa sono. scrivere qui mi aiuta a confrontarmi con le carezze e i pugni della vita. e spesso mi ha fatto bene. scusate la pesantezza...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> no claudio è una illusione di normalita quelka che vivo. perche se non assumo farmaci tocco spesso il fondo della depressione.


Leggendoti ho socchiuso gli occhi, e mi è uscita una smorfia come sorriso. Che tutti leggano quello che ti accade, e che ci pensino meglio alla condizione del traditore ed alle conseguenze che porta. 

ti abbraccio fortissimo circiuzza. :abbraccio:

Anche se dal vivo ti strattonerei forte.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

*L'irrazionale senso di normalità*



Circe ha detto:


> lo so che una persona depressa è una gran rottura di coglioni. ed io adesso questa sono. scrivere qui mi aiuta a confrontarmi con le carezze e i pugni della vita. e spesso mi ha fatto bene. scusate la pesantezza...


Non sei pesante. E fai bene a sfogarti. Siamo qui....


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> non sai quanto vorrei. ma c'è una forza da dentro che si oppone che rema contro. e certi giorni é proprio uns gran fatica emotiva. *lotto con me e contro di me.* penso che lui non c'entri piu niente. E' un male di vivere, *é uno stato di spegnimento emotivo.*..


passeggero, vedrai.
sulla lotta contro te stessa mi viene da pensare a quanto la nostra mente spesso "ci voglia male "; vedi gli attacchi di panico . a meno che...non sia una sorta di allarme che ci indica "attenzione , fai qualcosa per te perché stai andando in tilt.
tu cosa puoi fare di bello  e gratificante?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> lo so che una persona depressa è una gran rottura di coglioni. ed io adesso questa sono. scrivere qui mi aiuta a confrontarmi con le carezze e i pugni della vita. e spesso mi ha fatto bene. scusate la pesantezza...


Una persona depressa per i tuoi motivi non può essere una rottura di coglioni.
Circe, ti sei trovata a dover revisionare la tua vita alla luce di rivelazioni che stroncherebbero anche un santo.
Non è una battaglia facile, e soprattutto non sarà breve. Per cui stare sempre in trincea è logorante.
Puoi anche permettermi le retrovie e lasciar fare agli altri, in certi momenti in cui ti senti particolarmente stanca: senza dover per forza dimostrare che ce la farai a tutti i costi.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una persona depressa per i tuoi motivi non può essere una rottura di coglioni.
> Circe, ti sei trovata a dover revisionare la tua vita alla luce di rivelazioni che stroncherebbero anche un santo.
> Non è una battaglia facile, e soprattutto non sarà breve. Per cui stare sempre in trincea è logorante.
> Puoi anche permettermi le retrovie e lasciar fare agli altri, in certi momenti in cui ti senti particolarmente stanca: senza dover per forza dimostrare che ce la farai a tutti i costi.


Bel post.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> non sai quanto vorrei. ma c'è una forza da dentro che si oppone che rema contro. e certi giorni é proprio uns gran fatica emotiva. lotto con me e contro di me. penso che lui non c'entri piu niente. E' un male di vivere, é uno stato di spegnimento emotivo...


L'emotività non è fatta a settori, se spegni la rabbia, la delusione, la ripugnanza (ci sarà anche quella) non puoi pensare che si accendano la serenità e la voglia di vivere. Io non so come tu possa aver ricominciato con lui. Ho letto qui commenti di solidarietà alla tua decisione di chiudere anche da parte di persone che ridimensionano qualsiasi tradimento come innocente evasione. Non so come tu potresti non sentirti così. Dici che non ti senti così verso di lui ma verso te stessa. E' naturale sei tu che hai scelto di ricominciare: è di te che sei delusa ora. Non dico che la tua decisione sia sbagliata (non la capisco ma la vita è tua) dico che ora devi far parte con quella parte di te che hai negato e che tu hai tradito scegliendo lui. Spero si capisca cosa intendo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

la destabilizzazione della scoperta di una falsità è la vera ferita di un tradimento, non finirò mai di dirlo.
perché non ti fa credere più nelle cose, perdi la fiducia negli altri e in te stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

*L'irrazionale senso di normalità*



Brunetta ha detto:


> L'emotività non è fatta a settori, se spegni la rabbia, la delusione, la ripugnanza (ci sarà anche quella) non puoi pensare che si accendano la serenità e la voglia di vivere. Io non so come tu possa aver ricominciato con lui. Ho letto qui commenti di solidarietà alla tua decisione di chiudere anche da parte di persone che ridimensionano qualsiasi tradimento come innocente evasione. Non so come tu potresti non sentirti così. Dici che non ti senti così verso di lui ma verso te stessa. E' naturale sei tu che hai scelto di ricominciare: è di te che sei delusa ora. Non dico che la tua decisione sia sbagliata (non la capisco ma la vita è tua) dico che ora devi far parte con quella parte di te che hai negato e che tu hai tradito scegliendo lui. Spero si capisca cosa intendo.


Quotone


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la destabilizzazione della scoperta di una falsità è la vera ferita di un tradimento, non finirò mai di dirlo.
> perché non ti fa credere più nelle cose, perdi la fiducia negli altri e in te stesso.


Perfetto  :smile:


----------



## Circe (23 Marzo 2013)

lo so, capire la mia scelta è difficile. ma ci sono cose che non posso dire e che non si possono spiegare. ho provato ad allontanarlo ma stavo peggio. il discorso é piu ampio...é quel perdere la fiducia negli altri, nel pensare che un conoscente che ti sorride lo fa ma x te tradito é un sorriso che nasconde quslcos' altro. é il dubitare di ogni gesto degli altri, anche quelli belli. é ricevere una carezza e credere che sia solo un gesto di commiserazione. é nel baciare tuo marito e pensare ad altro. è nel sentirsi divisa in due, una parte 'felice' di ricostruire e una parte diabolica che quasi aspetti il puttaniere di turno x lasciarsi andare. è come riunire nello stesso corpo due forze contrastanti che a turno prendono potere. ed è davvero una fatica....


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> lo so, capire la mia scelta è difficile. ma ci sono cose che non posso dire e che non si possono spiegare. ho provato ad allontanarlo ma stavo peggio. il discorso é piu ampio...é quel perdere la fiducia negli altri, nel pensare che un conoscente che ti sorride lo fa ma x te tradito é un sorriso che nasconde quslcos' altro. é il dubitare di ogni gesto degli altri, anche quelli belli. é ricevere una carezza e credere che sia solo un gesto di commiserazione. é nel baciare tuo marito e pensare ad altro. è nel sentirsi divisa in due, una parte 'felice' di ricostruire e una parte diabolica che quasi aspetti il puttaniere di turno x lasciarsi andare. è come riunire nello stesso corpo due forze contrastanti che a turno prendono potere. ed è davvero una fatica....


è normale.
però pensa anche che senza fiducia non si va avanti, come la ricostruisci? con un po' di sicurezza da guadagnare giorno per giorno.
con la salute fisica e mentale che ti da il benessere necessario alla serenità.con il dialogo e lo scambio continuo con lui, tu ora sei (ehm stamani è la seconda volta che lo usoi ma qui è proprio indicato) avviluppata in te stessa


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> lo so, capire la mia scelta è difficile. ma ci sono cose che non posso dire e che non si possono spiegare. ho provato ad allontanarlo ma stavo peggio. il discorso é piu ampio...é quel perdere la fiducia negli altri, nel pensare che un conoscente che ti sorride lo fa ma x te tradito é un sorriso che nasconde quslcos' altro. é il dubitare di ogni gesto degli altri, anche quelli belli. é ricevere una carezza e credere che sia solo un gesto di commiserazione. é nel baciare tuo marito e pensare ad altro. è nel sentirsi divisa in due, una parte 'felice' di ricostruire e una parte diabolica che quasi aspetti il puttaniere di turno x lasciarsi andare. è come riunire nello stesso corpo due forze contrastanti che a turno prendono potere. ed è davvero una fatica....


Ti capisco benissimo (non la tua scelta perché io ho fatto quella opposta, ovviamente convinta che fosse quella giusta, in tutti i sensi). Capisco questa sensazione di non fidarsi più di nessuno. Questa rimane anche se chiudi definitivamente con chi te l'ha creata. Certamente hai motivi a pensarlo e dovranno esserci molte esperienze contrarie per ridarti la fiducia nel prossimo che non sarà mai quella ingenuità di prima. La fiducia la ritroverai! Certo non sarà facile.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

*L'irrazionale senso di normalità*



Circe ha detto:


> lo so, capire la mia scelta è difficile. ma ci sono cose che non posso dire e che non si possono spiegare. ho provato ad allontanarlo ma stavo peggio. il discorso é piu ampio...é quel perdere la fiducia negli altri, nel pensare che un conoscente che ti sorride lo fa ma x te tradito é un sorriso che nasconde quslcos' altro. é il dubitare di ogni gesto degli altri, anche quelli belli. é ricevere una carezza e credere che sia solo un gesto di commiserazione. é nel baciare tuo marito e pensare ad altro. è nel sentirsi divisa in due, una parte 'felice' di ricostruire e una parte diabolica che quasi aspetti il puttaniere di turno x lasciarsi andare. è come riunire nello stesso corpo due forze contrastanti che a turno prendono potere. ed è davvero una fatica....


Non é difficile da capire..é difficile vedere che quella scelta non ti ha resi felice.
Io non mi permetto di dire fai bene fai male ma quanto leggo questa apatia e rabbia nei suoi confronti mi viene da pensare che non sia la cosa giusta.
Mi viene in paragone con Mille
Anche lei ha scelto una strada che molto non condividono ma lei mi sembra più serena con se stessa
Rinnovo l'abbraccio


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la destabilizzazione della scoperta di una falsità è la vera ferita di un tradimento, non finirò mai di dirlo.
> perché non ti fa credere più nelle cose, perdi la fiducia negli altri e in te stesso.


Ma qui non è un tradimento chiamiamolo normale qui c è proprio il peggio e sinceramente altro che depresione. Circe ritornare dallo psico?


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

è un tradimento.se non sbaglio la questione della normalità viene spesso discussa proprio da chi pensa che tradire non sia poi così grave





Tebe ha detto:


> Ma qui non è un tradimento chiamiamolo* normale *qui c è proprio il peggio e sinceramente altro che depresione. Circe ritornare dallo psico?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un tradimento.se non sbaglio la questione della normalità viene spesso discussa proprio da chi pensa che tradire non sia poi così grave


I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali, dai! Ci sono cose perdonabili, cose dure da perdonare e cose imperdonabili.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I tradimenti *non sono tutti uguali, *dai! Ci sono cose perdonabili, cose dure da perdonare e cose imperdonabili.


e lo credo. mille sfumature li dividono, ma non sono normali o strani.
sono tradimenti ognuno con le sue peculiarità


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e lo credo. mille sfumature li dividono, ma non sono normali o strani.
> sono tradimenti ognuno con le sue peculiarità


Oddio anche tu ti attacchi alla parola normalità :unhappy:? E' la norma ciò che si verifica con più frequenza. E infatti con evidente frequenza viene perdonato. Quello di Circe non è frequente.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

ok, mi stacco.bon 





Brunetta ha detto:


> Oddio *anche tu ti attacchi alla parola normalit*à :unhappy:? E' la norma ciò che si verifica con più frequenza. E infatti con evidente frequenza viene perdonato. Quello di Circe non è frequente.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> lo so, capire la mia scelta è difficile. ma ci sono cose che non posso dire e che non si possono spiegare. *ho provato ad allontanarlo ma stavo peggio*. il discorso é piu ampio...é quel perdere la fiducia negli altri, nel pensare che un conoscente che ti sorride lo fa ma x te tradito é un sorriso che nasconde quslcos' altro. é il dubitare di ogni gesto degli altri, anche quelli belli. é ricevere una carezza e credere che sia solo un gesto di commiserazione. é nel baciare tuo marito e pensare ad altro. è nel sentirsi divisa in due, una parte 'felice' di ricostruire e una parte diabolica che quasi aspetti il puttaniere di turno x lasciarsi andare. è come riunire nello stesso corpo due forze contrastanti che a turno prendono potere. ed è davvero una fatica....



non è difficile da capire ...
il neretto lo spiega benissimo...
Solo che dovresti imparere a smettere di guardare in giro come se "tutti" ti commiserassero come se "tutti" sapessero la tua storia ....
prendi ogni gesto per quello che è e se chi lo dona lo dona falsamente credo sia un problema suo e non tuo...
Tu hai fatto la tua scelta e questo dovrebbe bastare alla gente che ti sta intorno ad accettarlo.


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un tradimento.se non sbaglio la questione della normalità viene spesso discussa proprio da chi pensa che tradire non sia poi così grave


No questo non è un tradimento. E un doppio tradimento. Lui non ha avuti un amante lui si eè scopato la migliore amica di circe e lei si è fatta scopare.questo non è UN tradimento è un tentato omicidio emotivo.
se metto in confronto il tradimento Di mattia con questo pur con tutto il dolore provato emerde al cervello varie. Bè. Il mio è stato SOLO un tradimento. Molto diverso da questo. Se per te sono tutti uguali prendo atto.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non è difficile da capire ...
> il neretto lo spiega benissimo...
> Solo che dovresti imparere a smettere di guardare in giro come se "tutti" ti commiserassero come se "tutti" sapessero la tua storia ....
> prendi ogni gesto per quello che è e se chi lo dona lo dona falsamente credo sia un problema suo e non tuo...
> Tu hai fatto la tua scelta e questo dovrebbe bastare alla gente che ti sta intorno ad accettarlo.


Quito.:smile:


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2013)

Quando il tuo uomo ti tradisce dove vai? Dalla tua migliore amica che si incazza con te ride con te piange con te ti tira su quando sei nel baratro e ti schiaffeggia quando deliri.
un tradimento un cazzo.
Ma forse non hai mai avuto un amica cosí


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando il tuo uomo ti tradisce dove vai? Dalla tua migliore amica che si incazza con te ride con te piange con te ti tira su quando sei nel baratro e ti schiaffeggia quando deliri.
> un tradimento un cazzo.
> Ma forse non hai mai avuto un amica cosí


Dovresti stanare Circe e portarmela.
Le farei una proposta che non rifiuterebbe.


----------



## Innominata (23 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> la vita va avanti. e quando non ce la faccio, mi aiutano le goccine magiche.  cristallizzato il dolore.  in alcuni momenti mi chiedo : ma perche non me ne frega niente?  diminuiscono i perché,  diminuisce la voglia di aggredire.  resta solo un irrazionale senso di normalità.  e una 'tristezza' di fondo, che mi accompagna in ogni respiro.  ho scelto io di riprovarci,  ma xche non riesco a ritrovare la gioia di vivere? perche non riesco ad esultare x niente? se ci fosse una via di mezzo tra l'on e l'off sarebbe il mio stato attuale.


Non sembri troppo tecnico o ristretto il ricorso alla biologia, ma continuo a credere che essa sia la cosa invece più vera, più narrativa, più consapevole e potente e naturale. Hai dovuto spremere all'inverosimile le sinapsi per trovare disperatamente tutte le munizioni per andare alla guerra, e che guerra. Hai dato fondo a tutto per resistere, hai dovuto passare in rassegna tutte le articolazioni esplosive di tutti i sentimenti, riattivare i circuiti della memoria, manipolarli, chiuderli, riaprirli, modulare gli eccessi di adrenalina, badare (senza saperlo, l'ha fatto la tua bios per te) a non farti venire un infarto o fa esplodere una psicosi reattiva. Diamine, pure l'artiglieria avrà un numero finito di munizioni, no? Pure le scorte sono soggette ad esaurimento, e tu hai usato tutto! Ora sei nella fase "filo di fumo" nella landa del The Day After. Prima di fabbricare i nuovi ferri del loro onoratissimo mestiere, le tue cellule tramortite devono raccogliere materia prima, lavorarla, per produrre di nuovo i mediatori, ciò che medierà il tuo rapporto con il mondo. 
Mi chiedo, lo stanno facendo da sole, nel senso, lo stai facendo da sola? Ogni convalescenza, in cui poco si ha voglia di mangiare, bere, alzarsi e correre, ha bisogno di cure sollecite, buon cibo ricostituente, attenzioni, coccole. Il processo di ricostituzione andrebbe molto più veloce se qualcuno ti fornisse ottimo cibo, nutrimento scelto e assiduo, una attenta fisioterapia dell'anima, uno sguardo vivo, vivace e amoroso. Ecco, così tutto si ricostituisce molto prima. Così anche procedere a opere come il perdono, e una nuova vista nitida e lucidata, sarebbe molto più semplice.
Da me questo per esempio non si fa, e in mancanza di alimenti sostanziosi e aiuto al nuovo movimento, arranco arrangiandomi appoggiandomi a una stampella (però molto femminile, ricoperta di perline colorate e spruzzata di Avenue Montaigne). Certo così non vado lontano. Da te?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non sembri troppo tecnico o ristretto il ricorso alla biologia, ma continuo a credere che essa sia la cosa invece più vera, più narrativa, più consapevole e potente e naturale. Hai dovuto spremere all'inverosimile le sinapsi per trovare disperatamente tutte le munizioni per andare alla guerra, e che guerra. Hai dato fondo a tutto per resistere, hai dovuto passare in rassegna tutte le articolazioni esplosive di tutti i sentimenti, riattivare i circuiti della memoria, manipolarli, chiuderli, riaprirli, modulare gli eccessi di adrenalina, badare (senza saperlo, l'ha fatto la tua bios per te) a non farti venire un infarto o fa esplodere una psicosi reattiva. Diamine, pure l'artiglieria avrà un numero finito di munizioni, no? Pure le scorte sono soggette ad esaurimento, e tu hai usato tutto! Ora sei nella fase "filo di fumo" nella landa del The Day After. Prima di fabbricare i nuovi ferri del loro onoratissimo mestiere, le tue cellule tramortite devono raccogliere materia prima, lavorarla, per produrre di nuovo i mediatori, ciò che medierà il tuo rapporto con il mondo.
> Mi chiedo, lo stanno facendo da sole, nel senso, lo stai facendo da sola? Ogni convalescenza, in cui poco si ha voglia di mangiare, bere, alzarsi e correre, ha bisogno di cure sollecite, buon cibo ricostituente, attenzioni, coccole. Il processo di ricostituzione andrebbe molto più veloce se qualcuno ti fornisse ottimo cibo, nutrimento scelto e assiduo, una attenta fisioterapia dell'anima, uno sguardo vivo, vivace e amoroso. Ecco, così tutto si ricostituisce molto prima. Così anche procedere a opere come il perdono, e una nuova vista nitida e lucidata, sarebbe molto più semplice.
> Da me questo per esempio non si fa, e in mancanza di alimenti sostanziosi e aiuto al nuovo movimento, arranco arrangiandomi appoggiandomi a una stampella (però molto femminile, ricoperta di perline colorate e spruzzata di Avenue Montaigne). Certo così non vado lontano. Da te?


Giustissimo.


----------



## oceansize (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la destabilizzazione della scoperta di una falsità è la vera ferita di un tradimento, non finirò mai di dirlo.
> perché non ti fa credere più nelle cose, perdi la fiducia negli altri e in te stesso.


Già, e poi tornare ad avere fiducia a volte è davvero dura, almeno per me.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non sembri troppo tecnico o ristretto il ricorso alla biologia, ma continuo a credere che essa sia la cosa invece più vera, più narrativa, più consapevole e potente e naturale. Hai dovuto spremere all'inverosimile le sinapsi per trovare disperatamente tutte le munizioni per andare alla guerra, e che guerra. Hai dato fondo a tutto per resistere, hai dovuto passare in rassegna tutte le articolazioni esplosive di tutti i sentimenti, riattivare i circuiti della memoria, manipolarli, chiuderli, riaprirli, modulare gli eccessi di adrenalina, badare (senza saperlo, l'ha fatto la tua bios per te) a non farti venire un infarto o fa esplodere una psicosi reattiva. Diamine, pure l'artiglieria avrà un numero finito di munizioni, no? Pure le scorte sono soggette ad esaurimento, e tu hai usato tutto! Ora sei nella fase "filo di fumo" nella landa del The Day After. Prima di fabbricare i nuovi ferri del loro onoratissimo mestiere, le tue cellule tramortite devono raccogliere materia prima, lavorarla, per produrre di nuovo i mediatori, ciò che medierà il tuo rapporto con il mondo.
> Mi chiedo, lo stanno facendo da sole, nel senso, lo stai facendo da sola? Ogni convalescenza, in cui poco si ha voglia di mangiare, bere, alzarsi e correre, ha bisogno di cure sollecite, buon cibo ricostituente, attenzioni, coccole. Il processo di ricostituzione andrebbe molto più veloce se qualcuno ti fornisse ottimo cibo, nutrimento scelto e assiduo, una attenta fisioterapia dell'anima, uno sguardo vivo, vivace e amoroso. Ecco, così tutto si ricostituisce molto prima. Così anche procedere a opere come il perdono, e una nuova vista nitida e lucidata, sarebbe molto più semplice.
> Da me questo per esempio non si fa, e in mancanza di alimenti sostanziosi e aiuto al nuovo movimento, arranco arrangiandomi appoggiandomi a una stampella (però molto femminile, ricoperta di perline colorate e spruzzata di Avenue Montaigne). Certo così non vado lontano. Da te?


bellissimo, bellissimo intervento! Verde mio, oggi che posso

un abbraccio garnde a Circe, e ovviamente a te :abbraccio:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non sembri troppo tecnico o ristretto il ricorso alla biologia, ma continuo a credere che essa sia la cosa invece più vera, più narrativa, più consapevole e potente e naturale. Hai dovuto spremere all'inverosimile le sinapsi per trovare disperatamente tutte le munizioni per andare alla guerra, e che guerra. Hai dato fondo a tutto per resistere, hai dovuto passare in rassegna tutte le articolazioni esplosive di tutti i sentimenti, riattivare i circuiti della memoria, manipolarli, chiuderli, riaprirli, modulare gli eccessi di adrenalina, badare (senza saperlo, l'ha fatto la tua bios per te) a non farti venire un infarto o fa esplodere una psicosi reattiva. Diamine, pure l'artiglieria avrà un numero finito di munizioni, no? Pure le scorte sono soggette ad esaurimento, e tu hai usato tutto! Ora sei nella fase "filo di fumo" nella landa del The Day After. Prima di fabbricare i nuovi ferri del loro onoratissimo mestiere, le tue cellule tramortite devono raccogliere materia prima, lavorarla, per produrre di nuovo i mediatori, ciò che medierà il tuo rapporto con il mondo.
> Mi chiedo, lo stanno facendo da sole, nel senso, lo stai facendo da sola? *Ogni convalescenza, in cui poco si ha voglia di mangiare, bere, alzarsi e correre, ha bisogno di cure sollecite, buon cibo ricostituente, attenzioni, coccole. Il processo di ricostituzione andrebbe molto più veloce se qualcuno ti fornisse ottimo cibo, nutrimento scelto e assiduo, una attenta fisioterapia dell'anima, uno sguardo vivo, vivace e amoroso. Ecco, così tutto si ricostituisce molto prima. Così anche procedere a opere come il perdono, e una nuova vista nitida e lucidata, sarebbe molto più semplice.*
> Da me questo per esempio non si fa, e in mancanza di alimenti sostanziosi e aiuto al nuovo movimento, arranco arrangiandomi appoggiandomi a una stampella (però molto femminile, ricoperta di perline colorate e spruzzata di Avenue Montaigne). Certo così non vado lontano. Da te?


Eccellente, davvero eccellente.
Purtroppo nella realtà è raro che si verifichi. La controparte solitamente ha due tipi di atteggiamento: o pretende di avere ancora ragione (se ne frega delle conseguenze), o si barrica sulla difensiva tormentata da sensi di colpa ma senza in realtà aver voglia di mettersi in discussione.
Chi trova la forza di avviare la ricostruzione, il più delle volte si trova a fare tutto da solo, impegno che si risolve nell'ingrato compito di una macchina cuore/polmone che mantiene in vita malgrado l'elettroencefalogramma piatto.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Eccellente, davvero eccellente.
> Purtroppo nella realtà è raro che si verifichi. La controparte solitamente ha due tipi di atteggiamento: o pretende di avere ancora ragione (se ne frega delle conseguenze), o si barrica sulla difensiva tormentata da sensi di colpa ma senza in realtà aver voglia di mettersi in discussione.
> Chi trova la forza di avviare la ricostruzione, il più delle volte si trova a fare tutto da solo, impegno che si risolve nell'ingrato compito di una macchina cuore/polmone che mantiene in vita malgrado l'elettroencefalogramma piatto.


Se ho capito bene il caso di Circe, i tradimenti qui sono tre: il più grave è l'ultimo, di cui è totalmente responsabile, quello perpetrato da sé a se stessa. Si è depressi quando si è delusi e non lo si vuole accettare nei fatti. A mio modestissimo parere, il rispetto per se stessi è ciò che davvero alla fine occorre salvaguardare a tutti i costi, perché il prezzo che si paga per non avere più stima di sé è in assoluto il solo impagabile. 
Stare male si sta male comunque, ma se salvo me, prima o poi mi risolleverò. Se non mi salvo per salvare un'illusione, l'illusione si mostrerà presto e soprattutto continuamente per quello che è. Con l'aggravante terribile di un'ombra di disistima verso di sé. 
Siamo tutti SOLI. Sapere di quale solitudine è meglio farsi carico: questo è il punto.


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

Ciao MM,

ci ho provato ... ed è andata bene ... 

ma è un percorso molto duro, per colui che ha tradito - mettersi veramente in discussione. 

sienne


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene il caso di Circe, i tradimenti qui sono tre: il più grave è l'ultimo, di cui è totalmente responsabile, quello perpetrato da sé a se stessa. Si è depressi quando si è delusi e non lo si vuole accettare nei fatti. A mio modestissimo parere, il rispetto per se stessi è ciò che davvero alla fine occorre salvaguardare a tutti i costi, perché il prezzo che si paga per non avere più stima di sé è in assoluto il solo impagabile.
> Stare male si sta male comunque, ma se salvo me, prima o poi mi risolleverò. Se non mi salvo per salvare un'illusione, l'illusione si mostrerà presto e soprattutto continuamente per quello che è. Con l'aggravante terribile di un'ombra di disistima verso di sé.
> Siamo tutti SOLI. Sapere di quale solitudine è meglio farsi carico: questo è il punto.


Sacrosanto.
E' una dura lotta, quella con sè stessi, ma è essenziale vincerla, pena l'annullamento.
Io ci sono andato vicinissimo, poi per fortuna sono riuscito  a rimettere insieme i pezzi e decidere che se qualcosa andava fatto sarei stato io a doverlo fare. Oggi sono orgoglione dei risultati, malgrado le cose non siano del tutto risolte.
Un grazie particolare agli amici di Tradi che sono sempre stati presenti.


----------



## Innominata (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sacrosanto.
> E' una dura lotta, quella con sè stessi, ma è essenziale vincerla, pena l'annullamento.
> Io ci sono andato vicinissimo, poi per fortuna sono riuscito  a rimettere insieme i pezzi e decidere che se qualcosa andava fatto sarei stato io a doverlo fare. Oggi sono orgoglione dei risultati, malgrado le cose non siano del tutto risolte.
> Un grazie particolare agli amici di Tradi che sono sempre stati presenti.


Ecco, a me viene addirittura proprio detto con l'atteggiamento che se qualcosa va fatto devo farlo io. Bene, per me e con me faccio quello che posso. Gia' occuparmi dei figli crea sentieri impegnativi e nient'affatto banali, e finche' ho energia si puo' fare con passione. Poi ho i miei profumi e balocchi, le strade accoglienti di Roma, il quartiere Monti che mi cura. Ma per e con la coppia? Ricevo continuamente messaggi del _tipo tu puoi farlo io no. Non mi viene in mente niente. Sono una nullita'. Sei meglio di me, quindi fai tu. Certo se tu non ci fossi sarebbe la mia morte. Ma non posso staccarmi anche metaforicamente dal mio divano._
Mi chiedo cosa sia, e se non ci sia anche un intento un po' aggressivo. Quindi, per ora, procedo con la stampella con le perline, in attesa di tirargliela in testa.


----------



## devastata (23 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No questo non è un tradimento. E un doppio tradimento. Lui non ha avuti un amante lui si eè scopato la migliore amica di circe e lei si è fatta scopare.questo non è UN tradimento è un tentato omicidio emotivo.
> se metto in confronto il tradimento Di mattia con questo pur con tutto il dolore provato emerde al cervello varie. Bè. Il mio è stato SOLO un tradimento. Molto diverso da questo. Se per te sono tutti uguali prendo atto.



Straquoto. Ci sono tradimenti 'all'acqua di rose' che provocano bruciature, e tradimenti che 'stendono il tradito'.


Non tutti si adattano ad usare le stampelle. Molto dipende dal comportamento, successivo al fatto, del traditore.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ecco, a me viene addirittura proprio detto con l'atteggiamento che se qualcosa va fatto devo farlo io. Bene, per me e con me faccio quello che posso*. Gia' occuparmi dei figli crea sentieri impegnativi e nient'affatto banali, e finche' ho energia si puo' fare con passione. *Poi ho i miei profumi e balocchi, le strade accoglienti di Roma, il quartiere Monti che mi cura. Ma per e con la coppia? Ricevo continuamente messaggi del _tipo tu puoi farlo io no. Non mi viene in mente niente. Sono una nullita'. Sei meglio di me, quindi fai tu. Certo se tu non ci fossi sarebbe la mia morte. Ma non posso staccarmi anche metaforicamente dal mio divano._
> Mi chiedo cosa sia, e se non ci sia anche un intento un po' aggressivo. Quindi, per ora, procedo con la stampella con le perline, in attesa di tirargliela in testa.


mi piace sottolineare questo concetto , per nulla scontato e determinante sia per la vita di una madre che per quella dei figli cresciuti con passione e fantasia


----------



## Innominata (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi piace sottolineare questo concetto , per nulla scontato e determinante sia per la vita di una madre che per quella dei figli cresciuti con passione e fantasia


Ma quanto sarebbe bello condividerlo, con passione e fantasia. Uno dei miei rammarichi. Tra l altro i nostri due gia ti danno di per se l occasione di vivere una vita diversa...


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma quanto sarebbe bello condividerlo, con passione e fantasia. Uno dei miei rammarichi. Tra l altro i nostri due gia ti danno di per se l occasione di vivere una vita diversa...


ma uno dei bimbi ha una disabilità fisica o mentale?
sono due mondi completamente diversi ma riesci a farli entrare in comunicazione?


----------



## fruitbasket (23 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> la vita va avanti. e quando non ce la faccio, mi aiutano le goccine magiche.  cristallizzato il dolore.  in alcuni momenti mi chiedo : ma perche non me ne frega niente?  diminuiscono i perché,  diminuisce la voglia di aggredire.  resta solo un irrazionale senso di normalità.  e una 'tristezza' di fondo, che mi accompagna in ogni respiro.  ho scelto io di riprovarci,  ma xche non riesco a ritrovare la gioia di vivere? perche non riesco ad esultare x niente? se ci fosse una via di mezzo tra l'on e l'off sarebbe il mio stato attuale.



Tornare alla normalità credo faccia paura: si abbassa la guardia, vuol dire che le antenne diventano meno ricettive e questo da la sensazione di fare perdere il controllo sulla situazione. Si spera tanto che tutto torni come prima, poi quando c'è qualche segnale di normalità la parte ferita di noi torna sul chi va la. 
E' un po la sensazione che provo anche io dal momento in cui sto assumendo la consapevolezza che il tradimento da me subito sia stato solamente una sua cazzata estemporanea, senza alcun coinvolgimento, un errore grave ma comunque un episodio. Farmi mille domande sul perchè o sul come mi faceva stare vigile, ora che inizio a vedere le cose per quelle che sono mi sembra di stare entrando in una preoccupante tranquillità (conoscete il detto "tranquillo è morto inculato?). 
Poi anch'io trovo che ogni tradimento ha il suo peso specifico e la propria maggiore o minore gravità e ciascuno reagisce a questo ritorno alla "vita ordinaria" nelle maniere più personali in base alla propria esperienza.


----------



## Innominata (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma uno dei bimbi ha una disabilità fisica o mentale?
> sono due mondi completamente diversi ma riesci a farli entrare in comunicazione?


Tutti e due!Gira molto autismo in casa, compresi i gatti, ed e' una continua sorpresa!


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

hai letto il libro di quel padre...ho un link nel blog te lo cerco.che cosa meravigliosa...solo non facile da mettere in pratica, parlo del viaggio





Innominata ha detto:


> Tutti e due!Gira molto autismo in casa, compresi i gatti, ed e' una continua sorpresa!


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

http://www.tradimento.net/entries/416-il-ragazzo-che-abbraccia-la-gente


----------



## Innominata (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai letto il libro di quel padre...ho un link nel blog te lo cerco.che cosa meravigliosa...solo non facile da mettere in pratica, parlo del viaggio


sapessi che viaggi anche in casa...che mondo, si vadalla non autosufficienza alla prrfetta sufficienza squinternata alla genialita' e alle frittate affettive. Ah,ma neanch'io sono tanto normale


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

andrea mi ha fatto innamorare  e suo padre è l'esempio di quello che hai detto tu: passione e fantasia.
 con loro ho proprio capito cosa voglia dire arricchirsi in questi casi (e le frasi di andrea non sono poesia?) e non solo sterili luoghi comuni che servono a confortare





Innominata ha detto:


> sapessi che viaggi anche in casa...che mondo, si vadalla non autosufficienza alla prrfetta sufficienza squinternata alla genialita' e alle frittate affettive. Ah,ma neanch'io sono tanto normale


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> la vita va avanti. e quando non ce la faccio, mi aiutano le goccine magiche.  cristallizzato il dolore.  in alcuni momenti mi chiedo : ma perche non me ne frega niente?  diminuiscono i perché,  diminuisce la voglia di aggredire.  resta solo un irrazionale senso di normalità.  e una 'tristezza' di fondo, che mi accompagna in ogni respiro.  ho scelto io di riprovarci,  ma xche non riesco a ritrovare la gioia di vivere? perche non riesco ad esultare x niente? se ci fosse una via di mezzo tra l'on e l'off sarebbe il mio stato attuale.


Per vivere con gioia bisogna avere almeno un progetto di vita.


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> no claudio è una illusione di normalita quelka che vivo. perche se non assumo farmaci tocco spesso il fondo della depressione.



È il contrario Circe è proprio il contrario. Assumendo determinati farmaci, ti aiutano a rimettere in equilibrio certe funzioni, per non vivere una illusione. La depressione è una malattia e come tale va curata, non ti da la vera visione delle cose. 



Circe ha detto:


> lo so che una persona depressa è una gran rottura di coglioni. ed io adesso questa sono. scrivere qui mi aiuta a confrontarmi con le carezze e i pugni della vita. e spesso mi ha fatto bene. scusate la pesantezza...


Chi lo dice che sei una rompi scatole?
Chi? 
Circe, se dai fastidio a qualcuno ... lo mandi per direttissima a quel paese!!!!

Adesso è il tuo tempo per i tuoi spazi per il tuo dolore che dovrebbero stare al centro di tutto!

Ma che stiamo scherzando? ... Quello che ti è stato fatto, ha una dimensione talmente grande, e se qualcuno non 
ha comprensione per questo ... non ha capito una mazza ... anzi, la mazza dovresti dare tu!!! 




Circe ha detto:


> lo so, capire la mia scelta è difficile. ma ci sono cose che non posso dire e che non si possono spiegare. ho provato ad allontanarlo ma stavo peggio. il discorso é piu ampio...é quel perdere la fiducia negli altri, nel pensare che un conoscente che ti sorride lo fa ma x te tradito é un sorriso che nasconde quslcos' altro. é il dubitare di ogni gesto degli altri, anche quelli belli. é ricevere una carezza e credere che sia solo un gesto di commiserazione. é nel baciare tuo marito e pensare ad altro. è nel sentirsi divisa in due, una parte 'felice' di ricostruire e una parte diabolica che quasi aspetti il puttaniere di turno x lasciarsi andare. è come riunire nello stesso corpo due forze contrastanti che a turno prendono potere. ed è davvero una fatica....


Cara Circe,

Leggendoti c’è stato un punto, che mi ha molto colpito e sconcertata. 
Il fatto del dubbio. Un dubbio che sembra aver preso delle dimensioni che fuoriescono dal rapporto tra te e lui … se ti ho capito bene, si è allargato in tutto che ti circonda. 

Il dubbio è come un buco nero che risucchia tutto … riesce a sbatterti in una dimensione staccata dalla realtà. Circe, aggrappati a quel filo di ragione che hai, e frena! 
Frena tutto! Frena tutto!
Dovresti coinvolgere la famiglia e cercare un aiuto professionale. 
Qua non stiamo più parlando di depressione e di un certo tipo di dubbio … 
Stai facendo un lavoro come Sisifo … 
Dovresti fermare tutto, e dare un po’ di respiro alla tua mente e alla tua anima. 

Non vorrei sembrare drammatica, ma questo tipo di dubbio non va bene. 
Divora tante di quelle energie e forze, che non ti danno la possibilità di rimetterti in sesto, anzi. 

Spero, di aver capito male … 

Un abbraccio forte

sienne


----------



## Leda (24 Marzo 2013)

*Per te*

_Non dovresti conoscere la disperazione
se le stelle scintillano ogni notte;
se la rugiada scende silenziosa a sera
e il sole indora il mattino.
__Non dovresti conoscere la disperazione - seppure
le lacrime scorrano a fiumi:
non sono gli anni più amati
per sempre presso il tuo cuore?
Piangono, tu piangi, così deve essere;
il vento sospira dei tuoi sospiri,
e dall'inverno cadono lacrime di neve
là dove giacciono le foglie d'autunno;
pure, presto rinascono, e il tuo destino
dal loro non può separarsi:
continua il tuo viaggio, se non con gioia,
pure, mai con disperazione!_ 

Emily Jane Bronte


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> _Non dovresti conoscere la disperazione
> se le stelle scintillano ogni notte;
> se la rugiada scende silenziosa a sera
> e il sole indora il mattino.
> ...


Bellissima! Mai con disperazione


----------



## Innominata (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissima! Mai con disperazione


Oggi l'ha detto pure il Papa..."Non siate mai tristi". Certo a volte e' una parola, pero' la frase non e' male...


----------



## Diletta (24 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> la vita va avanti. e quando non ce la faccio, mi aiutano le goccine magiche.  cristallizzato il dolore.  in alcuni momenti mi chiedo : ma perche non me ne frega niente?  diminuiscono i perché,  diminuisce la voglia di aggredire.  resta solo un irrazionale senso di normalità.  e una 'tristezza' di fondo, che mi accompagna in ogni respiro.  ho scelto io di riprovarci,  ma* xche non riesco a ritrovare la gioia di vivere?* perche non riesco ad esultare x niente? se ci fosse una via di mezzo tra l'on e l'off sarebbe il mio stato attuale.




Circetta, perché sei depressa ed è perfettamente normale dopo quello che ti è capitato.
Da quello che dici sembra che tu ti aiuti con le goccine, forse stai facendo anche di più.
Ben venga ogni aiuto per ritrovare la gioia di vivere, il benessere emotivo.
Ci riuscirai, mia cara, e ti sentirai fiera di te stessa perché sarai stata in grado di salvare un matrimonio che ti apparirà nuovo e da scoprire, come un libro chiuso.

Ricordati sempre che una coppia è tale anche quando le cose vanno male e, unendosi ed impegnandosi entrambi si affrontano le avversità della vita facendo di tutto per superarle.
Qualche volta non ci si fa, altre sì...ma l'amore può fare molto e può arrivare molto lontano...
Confida nella sua forza perché tu ami ancora tuo marito ed è proprio per questo che ti senti così vuota, così delusa.
Ed è qui che anche tuo marito deve fare la sua parte per riscattarsi, per "redimersi". Spero che lui si renda conto di questa grande responsabilità e dell'occasione che tu gli hai dato per farlo.
Un grosso in bocca al lupo e tieni duro!


----------



## Leda (25 Marzo 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Circetta, perché sei depressa ed è perfettamente normale dopo quello che ti è capitato.
> Da quello che dici sembra che tu ti aiuti con le goccine, forse stai facendo anche di più.
> Ben venga ogni aiuto per ritrovare la gioia di vivere, il benessere emotivo.
> Ci riuscirai, mia cara, e ti sentirai fiera di te stessa perché sarai stata in grado di salvare un matrimonio che ti apparirà nuovo e da scoprire, come un libro chiuso.
> ...


Premetto che mi girano le palle a vortice anche solo a ipotizzare che una persona debba sentirsi orgogliosa di rovinarsi la vita per salvare un matrimonio che qualcun altro ha pensato bene di corrompere e intaccare. 

Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa sta facendo il marito di Circe per loro due.

Vivere nel passato e nel ricordo di chi si è stati va bene quando si è morti.
Penso che il presente conti un po' di più; del futuro, poi, non parliamone.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Premetto che mi girano le palle a vortice anche solo a ipotizzare che una persona debba sentirsi orgogliosa di rovinarsi la vita per salvare un matrimonio che qualcun altro ha pensato bene di corrompere e intaccare.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa sta facendo il marito di Circe per loro due.
> 
> ...


Non posso dare il verde, ma questo merita un verdone.:up:


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Oggi l'ha detto pure il Papa..."Non siate mai tristi". Certo a volte e' una parola, pero' la frase non e' male...



Non per niente si usa dire 'Sto come un Papa', come dice mia suocera, i preti sanno tutti i fatti degli altri e tu non sai mai i loro, possono prendere la moglie degli altri e tu non puoi prenderti la loro.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Premetto che mi girano le palle a vortice anche solo a ipotizzare che una persona debba sentirsi orgogliosa di rovinarsi la vita per salvare un matrimonio che qualcun altro ha pensato bene di corrompere e intaccare.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa sta facendo il marito di Circe per loro due.
> 
> ...


Quoto e mi alzo per applaudire


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Premetto che mi girano le palle a vortice anche solo a ipotizzare che una persona debba sentirsi orgogliosa di rovinarsi la vita per salvare un matrimonio che qualcun altro ha pensato bene di corrompere e intaccare.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa sta facendo il marito di Circe per loro due.
> 
> ...


quoto e già approvato prima


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Premetto che mi girano le palle a vortice anche solo a ipotizzare che una persona debba sentirsi orgogliosa di rovinarsi la vita per salvare un matrimonio che qualcun altro ha pensato bene di corrompere e intaccare.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa sta facendo il marito di Circe per loro due.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Premetto che mi girano le palle a vortice anche solo a ipotizzare che una persona debba sentirsi orgogliosa di rovinarsi la vita per salvare un matrimonio che qualcun altro ha pensato bene di corrompere e intaccare.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa sta facendo il marito di Circe per loro due.
> 
> ...


:applauso::umile::bravooo::applauso::umile::bravooo::applauso::umile::bravooo:


----------



## Leda (25 Marzo 2013)

Il mio embolo ringrazia sentitamente per l'approvazione! :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Il mio embolo ringrazia sentitamente per l'approvazione! :carneval:


Prego. L'averlo espresso ha fluidificato il mio


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

anche se il mio pensiero e modo di affrontare tale problematica, dista anni luce da Diletta,
devo dire, a me Diletta piace molto. 

Lei si è sempre confrontata con i vari tipi di pensieri ... si è messa molto in discussione ... 
le ha provate tutte, ritornando poi alle sue radici, modificandole ecc. 

Parla della sua esperienza, e in questo modo di vedere le cose, lei ha trovato una sua strada. 

Da quando sto qui, pochissimi si sono messi talmente in discussione come lei ... 
e questo mi piace molto!

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> la vita va avanti. e quando non ce la faccio, mi aiutano le goccine magiche.  cristallizzato il dolore.  in alcuni momenti mi chiedo : ma perche non me ne frega niente?  diminuiscono i perché,  diminuisce la voglia di aggredire.  resta solo un irrazionale senso di normalità.  e una 'tristezza' di fondo, che mi accompagna in ogni respiro.  ho scelto io di riprovarci,  ma xche non riesco a ritrovare la gioia di vivere? perche non riesco ad esultare x niente? se ci fosse una via di mezzo tra l'on e l'off sarebbe il mio stato attuale.



Io le chiamavo le pillole magiche.
Le ho prese per un certo periodo, troppo lungo per i miei gusti, perchè non potevo farne assolutamente a meno.
In effetti, mi hanno salvato dalle continue crisi di pianto incontrollabile, dagli attacchi di ansia e panico.
Wonderful.
Poi, con tempo, la situazione emotiva però non si stabilizzava. Continuavo ad essere fragile, debole, spaventata, qualche sprazzo di euforia, ma...
Ho aumentato la dose delle pillole magiche, ma -fortunatamente, dico ora- mi hanno dato effetti collaterali che non sopportavo.
Alla fine ho deciso che era il momento di toglierle, anche se non mi sentivo per nulla meglio.

Lasciamo stare che mi hanno fatto uscire di senno per due settimane quando le ho tolte :mrgreen:

Cmq... dopo sono stata meglio. Mi sentivo più equilibrata e più forte.
Le pilloline magiche, mentre mi aiutavano a sentire meno i profondi scombussolamenti negativi, mi limavano a piattume anche i momenti di gioia. E quindi non avevo "carburante" a sufficienza per gestire i momenti brutti.

Questa la mia esperienza, nessun consiglio. E torno a dire, che senza pillole magiche, non so come avrei fatto all'inizio.

Circe, cmq, il fatto è che stai male.
E se stai male.... non stai bene.

Non stai bene nella situazione che hai scelto.

Un abbraccio...


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

antidepressivi...
xanax....
minias....


eh, altro che "invornito"...





la soddisfazione più grande è buttare via tutta quella merda ! :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prego. L'averlo espresso ha fluidificato il mio


pss, Brunetta, edita. Subito :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

vorrei specificare qualcosa sugli antidepressivi. 


È una cura, e deve essere ben seguita da un medico di fiducia. 

Non si può aumentare o diminuire la dose a piacimento, senza consultare ... 

Inoltre ci sono ca. 10 classi differenti, con un determinato principio attivo. 

A secondo del principio attivo, possono essere "eccitanti" o "calmanti" o ecc. 

Perciò è importante, se si vuole fare la cura, di prendersi quel tempo necessario, per trovare 
il medicamento adatto e tenerne conto, che ci vogliono fino a due settimane, affinché si sente 
l'effetto.

Inoltre, una cura a base di antidepressivi, dovrebbe essere accompagnata da una terapia parallela,
a secondo della depressione. 

È ovvio, che è importante, informarsi prima sugli eventuali effetti collaterali e osservarsi bene. 

E di magia non hanno niente. Sono dei regolatori. 

Ci si può informare sulla funzione dei neurotrasmettitori, serotonina e la noradrenalina. 



Cioè, la depressione è una cosa seria!
E come tale va affrontata ... senza insinuazioni di superstizione magia blbubububulu ...

Hai la gamba rotta? Porti le stampelle o il gesso. Mica dici prendo un pò di magia per la gamba ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Non parlo per Circe, ma sospetto che sia lo stesso caso.
Chiamarle "magiche" non ha nulla a che fare con la magia o la superstizione.
E' un modo di dire. Forse non si usa in altre lingue.
Siamo perfettamente consapevoli che sono composti chimici che influiscono sulle trasmissioni nervose del cervello.

E' un aggettivo spesso usato anche per altre sostanze attive sul cervello, le droghe per esempio.

(Ps Non so Circe, ma ero seguita e ho fatto tutto per benino, non bacchettarmi :smile


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non parlo per Circe, ma sospetto che sia lo stesso caso.
> Chiamarle "magiche" non ha nulla a che fare con la magia o la superstizione.
> E' un modo di dire. Forse non si usa in altre lingue.
> Siamo perfettamente consapevoli che sono composti chimici che influiscono sulle trasmissioni nervose del cervello.
> ...


Ciao bella! 

ahhh, è un modo di dire ... e va a sapere queste cose! 

allora ritiro tutto!!! scusa tanto ... è perché non è la prima volta che lo leggo.
e siccome c'è un pò quella tendenza a dire "è un fattore di volontà" ecc. ecc. 

poi conosco casi, che fanno da se ... e gli anni passano e stanno di male in peggio ... 

buhh, ho messo tutto in una pentola!



sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao bella!
> 
> ahhh, è un modo di dire ... e va a sapere queste cose!
> 
> ...


Aggiungo però che non è un modo di dire usato dai dottori :smile:

In genere, ma qua sto esprimendo un mio pensiero personale, viene detto da chi le prende, queste medicine, o le droghe, e non sempre.
E' un modo di minimizzare il fatto che si sia in condizione di prendere antidepressivi? Un modo, invece, di sottolineare la loro importanza quando ne abbiamo bisogno? Non saprei.


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> no claudio è una illusione di normalita quelka che vivo. perche se non assumo farmaci tocco spesso il fondo della depressione.


questo tipo di farmaci fanno più male che bene, se protratti nel tempo. fossi in te eviteri o diminuire sino ad azzerare la dose. Per sconfiggere la depressione devi battere il nemico e non tenerlo buono.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

*circe*

ho detto tante cose a riguardo....adesso ti:abbraccio::abbraccio:forte fortissimo.vedrai che ne uscirai...ci vuole pazienza


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo tipo di farmaci fanno più male che bene, se protratti nel tempo. fossi in te eviteri o diminuire sino ad azzerare la dose. Per sconfiggere la depressione devi battere il nemico e non tenerlo buono.


Ciao,

parli per esperienza o per un tuo pensiero?

conosco molti casi, che ha aiutato e non poco. soprattutto all'inizio.
poi è ovvio, che bisogna elaborare il tutto ... con e senza ... 

ma demonizzare così a priori ... lo trovo molto brutto!
per molti, è l'unico modo ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

ciao


ci sono passato, anche questo nella mia vita. ho assunto farmaci per crisi ansiose depressive. Inizialmente sono come l'acqua santa, poi ti rendi conto che senza di loro la giornata passa da merda ed allora devi decidere: esserne schiavo o alzare la testa e affrontare la vita, lottare per vincere contro il drago che ti schiaccia. 
io per mia fortuna l'ho battuto, ma occorre forza di volontà e caparbietà, occorre non essere struzzi.


ah, dimenticavo,

Lui.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> 
> ci sono passato, anche questo nella mia vita. ho assunto farmaci per crisi ansiose depressive. Inizialmente sono come l'acqua santa, poi ti rendi conto che senza di loro la giornata passa da merda ed allora devi decidere: esserne schiavo o alzare la testa e affrontare la vita, lottare per vincere contro il drago che ti schiaccia.
> ...


sono contenta che ne sei venuto fuori....


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Lui

ci siamo capiti. 

mi fa molto piacere leggere, che ne sei uscito. 

infatti, arriva quel momento di decisione ... e quando arriva, significa che hai le forze. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> pss, Brunetta, edita. Subito :mrgreen:


Anche la citazione: subito! :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Gli antidepressivi sono un'invenzione fantastica. Ma se servono per non uscire da situazioni da cui si può uscire non so se siano consigliabili.


----------



## Innominata (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli antidepressivi sono un'invenzione fantastica. Ma se servono per non uscire da situazioni da cui si può uscire non so se siano consigliabili.


Non vedo come. Dovrebbero metterti nella condizione di uscirne, quando il tuo stato di malessere non te lo permette. Agiscono sul malessere, non sul resto, tolto il malessere, che puo' diventare malattia (per una "semplice" reazione depressiva per esempio non li darei, e suggerirei di modificare le sinapsi e le concentrazioni di mediatori in altro modo), a quel punto ti rimbocchi le maniche e agisci sulla tua situazione. Quindi sei sempre tu che agisci o non agisci, non il farmaco. Il farmaco alleggerisce il dolore, ricompatta i frantumi, ti distanzia dagli eccessi della sofferenza, ricostituisce le sostanze chimiche depauperate che poi tu utilizzerai per confrontarti con la tua situazione, ma senza le quali forse non potresti fare niente.


----------



## Diletta (26 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Premetto che mi girano le palle a vortice anche solo a ipotizzare che una persona debba sentirsi orgogliosa di rovinarsi la vita per salvare un matrimonio che qualcun altro ha pensato bene di corrompere e intaccare.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa sta facendo il marito di Circe per loro due.
> 
> ...




"rovinarsi la vita" ....direi piuttosto "scegliere il male minore" per lei.
Circe sa che da sola, senza di lui, sta peggio. E' un dato di fatto perché l'ha constatato. 
Quindi, quale altra alternativa le rimane?
Non mi sembra che ce ne siano molteplici...

Dò per scontato che suo marito voglia recuperare e che si adoperi per farlo.
Se poi non è così...allora andrebbe lasciato perdere, è ovvio.

Riguardo a vivere nel passato, il mio post era proprio rivolto al presente e al futuro, in quanto la ricostruzione di un matrimonio va sempre in quella direzione e non guarda al passato.


----------



## Leda (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> pss, Brunetta, edita. Subito :mrgreen:



:rotfl:Meno male che gliel'hai detto tu: ieri sono impallidita e non ho avuto il coraggio di farlo io :rotfl:




Diletta ha detto:


> "rovinarsi la vita" ....direi piuttosto "scegliere il male minore" per lei.
> Circe sa che da sola, senza di lui, sta peggio. E' un dato di fatto perché l'ha constatato.
> Quindi, quale altra alternativa le rimane?
> Non mi sembra che ce ne siano molteplici...
> ...



Diletta, non ce l'avevo mica con te, eh!
Sono d'accordo con quello che dici, in linea di principio, solo che ho la sensazione che potrebbe non applicarsi molto bene al caso specifico di Circe. Che abbia scelto il male minore, ad esempio, sembra più apparenza che altro. E' vero che senza il marito non stava bene comunque, ma potrebbe anche darsi il caso che sia una dipendenza affettiva più che amore, e che restando con lui lei senta di tradire comunque una parte più indipendente e sana di sè. 
Non mi spiego tutto questo malessere, altrimenti, senza che sia imputato ad una cattiva condotta di lui.

Pur essendo una paladina dell'amore, vedo nell'amore per se stessi un baluardo di primaria importanza e rilevanza che DEVE venire prima di qualunque coppia e di qualunque matrimonio, e temo che Circe in questo momento si senta sconfitta, non orgogliosa, della scelta che ha fatto.

Ovviamente aspetto che sia lei a pronunciarsi in merito, e nel caso non avrò nessun problema a fare marcia indietro sulle mie affermazioni, che sono più ipotesi che altro, almeno al momento.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl:Meno male che gliel'hai detto tu: ieri sono impallidita e non ho avuto il coraggio di farlo io :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUOTONE. 'sta Leda è una vera Signora.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl:Meno male che gliel'hai detto tu: ieri sono impallidita e non ho avuto il coraggio di farlo io :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Leda (26 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> QUOTONE. 'sta Leda è una vera Signora.


Azz... arrossisco


----------



## Innominata (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto e mi alzo per applaudire


Pure io, tanto si sa che predico bene


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> QUOTONE. 'sta Leda è una vera Signora.


Di più lei è la regina delle nevi!


----------



## Leda (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Di più lei è la regina delle nevi!







Trovato oggi... :inlove:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la citazione: subito! :carneval:



fatto


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non vedo come. Dovrebbero metterti nella condizione di uscirne, quando il tuo stato di malessere non te lo permette. Agiscono sul malessere, non sul resto, tolto il malessere, che puo' diventare malattia (per una "semplice" reazione depressiva per esempio non li darei, e suggerirei di modificare le sinapsi e le concentrazioni di mediatori in altro modo), a quel punto ti rimbocchi le maniche e agisci sulla tua situazione. Quindi sei sempre tu che agisci o non agisci, non il farmaco. Il farmaco alleggerisce il dolore, ricompatta i frantumi, ti distanzia dagli eccessi della sofferenza, ricostituisce le sostanze chimiche depauperate che poi tu utilizzerai per confrontarti con la tua situazione, ma senza le quali forse non potresti fare niente.


Non lo so. Mai preso nulla. Mi sembrava che fosse suggerito in quel senso.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> QUOTONE. 'sta Leda è una vera Signora.



o si!

ed è anche la mia matrignola.

Tiè


----------



## Leda (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> o si!
> 
> ed è anche la mia matrignola.
> 
> Tiè



Ma insomma, le buone maniere!!!


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma insomma, le buone maniere!!!


ops...




fff:


----------



## Leda (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> fff:




:risata::risata::risata::risata:

Questa faccina mi spezza!!! :risata:


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> Questa faccina mi spezza!!! :risata:



in genere la dedico a Min, ma per te :inlove:


----------



## Circe (2 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma qui non è un tradimento chiamiamolo normale qui c è proprio il peggio e sinceramente altro che depresione. Circe ritornare dallo psico?


Ciao Tebe, ci sto andando, anche se poche volte.
é come una stampella nei momenti di depressione....è stato lui a suggerirmi le gocce.


----------



## Circe (2 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> passeggero, vedrai.
> sulla lotta contro te stessa mi viene da pensare a quanto la nostra mente spesso "ci voglia male "; vedi gli attacchi di panico . a meno che...non sia una sorta di allarme che ci indica "attenzione , fai qualcosa per te perché stai andando in tilt.
> tu cosa puoi fare di bello  e gratificante?


Lo spero...per ora per me non faccio niente....non ho nessuno spirito ne voglia. faccio solo la mamma.....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, ci sto andando, anche se poche volte.
> é come una stampella nei momenti di depressione....è stato lui a suggerirmi le gocce.


Come stai?


----------



## Circe (2 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando il tuo uomo ti tradisce dove vai? Dalla tua migliore amica che si incazza con te ride con te piange con te ti tira su quando sei nel baratro e ti schiaffeggia quando deliri.
> un tradimento un cazzo.
> Ma forse non hai mai avuto un amica cosí


sai Tebe che era proprio lei la mia amica cosi? Lei sapeva tutto di me. Anche le liti con lui, i momenti belli, i regali, i momenti di incompatibilità sessuale ed affettiva. Mi sento una cogliona. quanto sono stata cogliona.


----------



## Circe (2 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questo tipo di farmaci fanno più male che bene, se protratti nel tempo. fossi in te eviteri o diminuire sino ad azzerare la dose. Per sconfiggere la depressione devi battere il nemico e non tenerlo buono.


ci ho provato. sono sprofondata nel pianto continuo. non sono sufficientemente forte....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> sai Tebe che era proprio lei la mia amica cosi? Lei sapeva tutto di me. Anche le liti con lui, i momenti belli, i regali, i momenti di incompatibilità sessuale ed affettiva. Mi sento una cogliona. quanto sono stata cogliona.


Scusami, lei è imperdonabile, ma pure lui. Tu hai scelto di perdonarlo. Ci riesci? Se reprimi la tua rabbia, il tuo disgusto, la tua indignazione, il tuo dolore, come potresti non stare male?!


----------



## Circe (2 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> È il contrario Circe è proprio il contrario. Assumendo determinati farmaci, ti aiutano a rimettere in equilibrio certe funzioni, per non vivere una illusione. La depressione è una malattia e come tale va curata, non ti da la vera visione delle cose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai centrato Sienne....ho un buco nero nell'anima.....


----------



## Circe (2 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami, lei è imperdonabile, ma pure lui. Tu hai scelto di perdonarlo. Ci riesci? Se reprimi la tua rabbia, il tuo disgusto, la tua indignazione, il tuo dolore, come potresti non stare male?!


infatti lui per me è stronzo quanto lei. A volte la sfogo la mia rabbia, a volte la ingoio. Ma il problema è che non riesco ancora a capire cosa provo!!!!


----------



## Annuccia (2 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> *sai Tebe che era proprio lei la mia amica cosi?* Lei sapeva tutto di me. Anche le liti con lui, i momenti belli, i regali, i momenti di incompatibilità sessuale ed affettiva. Mi sento una cogliona. *quanto sono stata cogliona.*


*
*
è stata lei ad essere troiona(in questo caso il termine è adatto) 
non ti ad essere cogliona


e ho fatto anche la rima senza volerlo..


ma senti circetta..
mi sembra vdi avertelo chiesto ma non ho mai letto la risposta...
lei..dico lei dopo che tu hai saputo*..*che fine ha fatto, cosa ha detto?
era sposata anche lei..non ricordo...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> infatti lui per me è stronzo quanto lei. A volte la sfogo la mia rabbia, a volte la ingoio. Ma il problema è che non riesco ancora a capire cosa provo!!!!


Ti senti tradita. Questa parola dice tutto. :amici::abbraccio:


----------



## Circe (2 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> è stata lei ad essere troiona(in questo caso il termine è adatto)
> non ti ad essere cogliona
> 
> ...


si lei era ed è sposata. Io non l'ho mai voluta incontrare....l'avrei potuta ammazzare.


----------



## Circe (2 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti senti tradita. Questa parola dice tutto. :amici::abbraccio:


vorrei tanto mettere un punto alla mia voglia di farmi male.


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> vorrei tanto mettere un punto alla mia voglia di farmi male.


Circe, tu devi stare con tuo marito e a lui non puoi fare poi tanto, cosa hai fatto per sfogarti alla tua migliore amica? Le hai ucciso il canarino preferito?


----------



## celafarò (2 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> sai Tebe che era proprio lei la mia amica cosi? Lei sapeva tutto di me. Anche le liti con lui, i momenti belli, i regali, i momenti di incompatibilità sessuale ed affettiva. Mi sento una cogliona. quanto sono stata cogliona.


No mia cara,la cogliona non sei tu ma quei due idioti senza valori nè sentimenti.Il tuo stato d'animo fa male solo a te e non sei tu a dover soffrire.


----------



## Pleasure (2 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> sai Tebe che era proprio lei la mia amica cosi? Lei sapeva tutto di me. Anche le liti con lui, i momenti belli, i regali, i momenti di incompatibilità sessuale ed affettiva. Mi sento una cogliona. quanto sono stata cogliona.




Ne conosco uno che si è "divertito" con l'amica di sua moglie e tutt'ora continuano tra tira e molla...
tutti e due sposati.
Ma la moglie non lo sa..non si è mai accorta e continua a raccontarsela con l'amica.
Questa a Natale si è presentata insieme al marito vestita "in tiro" per fare gli auguri all'amica...
si si, era per dare un "segnale" al marito dell'amica, altro che auguri di Natale...
Potete dire quello che volete ma esiste tradimento e tradimento questo è essere Vigliacchi puri.
I primi a ridersela alle spalle sono proprio stati il marito e l'amica. Non esiste un minimo di niente in queste persone.
Figli o non figli in questo caso chiuderei fuori dalla porta di casa tutte e due.
Almeno Tu Circe li hai scoperti, pensa quella povera donna che ancora sorride con l'amica e il marito ed è ignara di tutto...


----------



## Kid (2 Aprile 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ne conosco uno che si è "divertito" con l'amica di sua moglie e tutt'ora continuano tra tira e molla...
> tutti e due sposati.
> Ma la moglie non lo sa..non si è mai accorta e continua a raccontarsela con l'amica.
> Questa a Natale si è presentata insieme al marito vestita "in tiro" per fare gli auguri all'amica...
> ...


FInalmente qualcuno ha capito che esiste tradimento e tradimento.


----------



## Circe (2 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> FInalmente qualcuno ha capito che esiste tradimento e tradimento.


infatti. se mi avesse tradita con una sconosciuta forse avrei già messo da parte. non perdonato. messo da parte.


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ne conosco uno che si è "divertito" con l'amica di sua moglie e tutt'ora continuano tra tira e molla...
> tutti e due sposati.
> Ma la moglie non lo sa..non si è mai accorta e continua a raccontarsela con l'amica.
> Questa a Natale si è presentata insieme al marito vestita "in tiro" per fare gli auguri all'amica...
> ...


E tu come lo sai??
Certe cose mi fanno troppo schifo, non so se avrei resistito alla tentazione di farle sapere tutto. :bleah:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ne conosco uno che si è "divertito" con l'amica di sua moglie e tutt'ora continuano tra tira e molla...
> tutti e due sposati.
> Ma la moglie non lo sa..non si è mai accorta e continua a raccontarsela con l'amica.
> Questa a Natale si è presentata insieme al marito vestita "in tiro" per fare gli auguri all'amica...
> ...


Questo non accade sempre.....
scusate ma questa storia mi fa sempre molto pensare


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> vorrei tanto mettere un punto alla mia voglia di farmi male.


Io non credo sia possibile avendo in casa la causa del tuo dolore. Tu hai fatto questa scelta e tu devi decidere cosa lui può e deve fare per farti uscire da questo dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo non accade sempre.....
> scusate ma questa storia mi fa sempre molto pensare


Cosa?


----------



## Spider (2 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> vorrei tanto mettere un punto alla mia voglia di farmi male.


guarda a che livello di "consapevolezza" arrivi.

lo sai che la tua frase, che farei, farei, mille volte farei mia...
 ha tanto, tanto, tantissimo di masochistico?
leggo e mi dico... cazzo, quanto ha ragione.
allo stesso tempo dico.. cazzo quanto è cogliona.
quanto poco ci vuole per uscirne, 
quanto invece "uno" non vuole uscire.
una sottile differenza, sottilissima.
possibile che sei stata solo "loro".
CIrce singola dov'è, dove sta?
tu non vuoi uscirne.


----------



## Pleasure (3 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tu come lo sai??
> Certe cose mi fanno troppo schifo, non so se avrei resistito alla tentazione di farle sapere tutto. :bleah:



Ero una delle sue tante amanti...
e mi raccontò molti (non tutti) dei suoi divertimenti in giro..

devi vedere quando cammina..è pieno del suo ego che cammina a 30 cm da terra..
L'amica di famiglia se la tiene come "scorta" poi in giro ha altre tresche..quando si stufa di una donna, aspetta di trovarsene un'altra (questo può succedere anche dopo molti mesi) e quando succede, molla la precedente e continua con la nuova arrivata..ovviamente dicendo a tutte le stesse cose: Amo solo te...senza te mi sento soffocare..quando non ci sei mi sento un peso allo stomaco e bla bla bla.. .
e la mogliettina è sempre a casa con i figli che lava, stira e aspetta che rientri per la cena.
Per carità, fai pure l'amante ma almeno bisogna risparmiarsi certi discorsi..d'altronde quando uno non ha sentimenti e rispetto di niente e nessuno tranne che di se stesso..ecco che razza di uomini sono. Se la moglie avesse una sorella quasi ci proverebbe anche con quella!


----------



## Gian (3 Aprile 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> e la mogliettina è sempre a casa con i figli che lava, stira e aspetta che rientri per la cena.


è tutto materiale futuro per antidepressivi, psichiatri e psicologi vari.

Certe persone non capiscono il danno che creano al prossimo.

Sta a noi però venirne fuori, con una forza immensa.

Stiamo meglio soli/e, o in compagnia di certi loschi figuri ?


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2013)

*pleasure*

ma tu sei anche amica della moglie oltre ad essere la sua amante?


----------



## Gian (3 Aprile 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> *Ero* una delle sue tante amanti...
> e *mi raccontò* molti (non tutti) dei suoi divertimenti in giro..


mi pare che stia usando il verbo passato...


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> la vita va avanti. e quando non ce la faccio, mi aiutano le goccine magiche.  cristallizzato il dolore.  in alcuni momenti mi chiedo : ma perche non me ne frega niente?  diminuiscono i perché,  diminuisce la voglia di aggredire.  resta solo un irrazionale senso di normalità.  e una 'tristezza' di fondo, che mi accompagna in ogni respiro.  ho scelto io di riprovarci,  ma xche non riesco a ritrovare la gioia di vivere? perche non riesco ad esultare x niente? se ci fosse una via di mezzo tra l'on e l'off sarebbe il mio stato attuale.


Circe mi spiace dirtelo ma se continui così farai la mia stessa fine. Non proverai più nulla per nessuno.

L'attendismo non paga in amore.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Circe mi spiace dirtelo ma se continui così farai la mia stessa fine. Non proverai più nulla per nessuno.
> 
> L'attendismo non paga in amore.


La mia condizione attuale.
Ma non sono mai stato meglio in vita mia.
Mai stato così immerso nelle mie cose come ora.
MAI.
Su tante cose aveva ragione quel canadese pazzo: Glenn Gould.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia condizione attuale.
> Ma non sono mai stato meglio in vita mia.
> Mai stato così immerso nelle mie cose come ora.
> MAI.
> Su tante cose aveva ragione quel canadese pazzo: Glenn Gould.


Sono il primo ad ammettere che questo stato d'animo presenta anche aspetti positivi.

Ma alla lunga può stancare.


----------



## Pleasure (3 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu sei anche amica della moglie oltre ad essere la sua amante?



No, sua moglie non la conosco.
Non riuscirei a stare con il marito di un'amica. Io ho dei sentimenti, delle emozioni e i sensi di colpa fanno parte di queste cose.
Una persona che non prova niente per nessuno tranne che per se stessa è capace di fregarsene di ogni cosa e di rischiare sempre ridendoci sopra come se la vita fosse sempre un gioco.


----------



## Circe (3 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> guarda a che livello di "consapevolezza" arrivi.
> 
> lo sai che la tua frase, che farei, farei, mille volte farei mia...
> ha tanto, tanto, tantissimo di masochistico?
> ...


credimi, non è vero. Non sai cosa darei per tornare ad essere quella persona che si fidava del mondo, che voleva bene a tutti e che sorrideva sempre.


----------



## Circe (3 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Circe mi spiace dirtelo ma se continui così farai la mia stessa fine. Non proverai più nulla per nessuno.
> 
> L'attendismo non paga in amore.


non credo. Ora sono solo delusa e "addormentata". Non posso pensare ad una vita senza l'amore, senza il bello di lasciarsi andare, di sentirsi completi accanto ad un altro. Questa visione della vita cosi solitaria non mi piace. Per quello ne soffro, perchè prima io ero tutta sua. Senza riserve. Invece adesso devo riservare una mia metà alla diffidenza.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> credimi, non è vero. Non sai cosa darei per tornare ad essere quella persona che si fidava del mondo, che voleva bene a tutti e che sorrideva sempre.



Lo immagino.

Ma se cerchi di tornare magicamente ad essere quella persona, mi spiace, fallisci in partenza.
Perchè, anche senza crisi di dimensioni gigantesche, noi cambiamo, cresciamo, maturiamo. 
E tu hai avuto una tranvata in faccia che *come minimo* ti fa cambiare prospettiva e ti fa pensare pensieri nuovi.

Forse proprio il cercare la "vecchia" Circe, una Circe che, lo so, ti piaceva, con la quale stavi bene, perchè era la Circe che era contenta e soddisfatta, proprio il cercare di ritrovare lei, contribuisce al tuo star male. Al di là delle scelte che hai fatto, e che non mi azzardo a dire se sono giuste o sbagliate.

Piuttosto, cara, fare pace con la Circe che è riemersa dalle macerie?
Guardarti, vedere chi sei ora, e accettarti? Accettare che hai perso ingenuità, innocenza.
Sapendo che anche la Circe di ora potrà mutare e ritrovare certe cose.

Accettati, prendi la nuova Circe di ora e coccolala, non sputarle in faccia gridando che non è lei che vuoi essere. Sei sempre tu. Lasciale il tempo di cambiare ancora.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono il primo ad ammettere che questo stato d'animo presenta anche aspetti positivi.
> 
> Ma alla lunga può stancare.


Dipende quello che siamo chiamati a compiere.
O rimpiangi quei tempi in cui bastava che una ti facesse gli occhi dolci...
e tu eri innamorato?

Insomma abbiamo dei doveri e dei compiti.
Ed è già abbastanza fermarsi lì.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> credimi, non è vero. Non sai cosa darei per tornare ad essere quella persona che si fidava del mondo, che voleva bene a tutti e che sorrideva sempre.


Però concordo con Spider
Mettiamo quel "vuoi" tra virgolette.

Te ne accorgeresti solo quando tu incontrassi una persona che viene a piangere da te per i suoi problemi.
Tu inizi a cercare ogni tipo di soluzione.

E ti ritrovi na persona che trova mille e più scuse e giustificazioni per non adottare queste soluzioni.

Allora dentro di te pensi: Ma sta qua non "vuole" risolvere i suoi problemi.

Ma io ti chiedo, ma sta tenta, vale la pena di rimpiangere una personalità ingenua?
O non è meglio, assumere le nuove vesti, e trarne beneficio da esse?

Non è meglio vivere sempre con quel mix di apertura e prudenza?
Insomma non pensi che noi cresciamo e impariamo anche grazie a delusioni e fregature?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> non credo. Ora sono solo delusa e "addormentata". Non posso pensare ad una vita senza l'amore, senza il bello di lasciarsi andare, di sentirsi completi accanto ad un altro. Questa visione della vita cosi solitaria non mi piace. Per quello ne soffro, perchè prima io ero tutta sua. Senza riserve. Invece adesso devo riservare una mia metà alla diffidenza.


Meglio un comodo affetto vero...
Che un amore solo immaginato no?

Ma osserva no?
Chi parte in un modo finisce sempre in un altro.

Tutta sua...senza riserve?
Bon senza spia di riserva
non ti accorgi che il carburante sta finendo e resti in panne.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è tutto *materiale futuro per antidepressivi, psichiatri e psicologi vari*.
> 
> Certe persone non capiscono il danno che creano al prossimo.
> 
> ...


Per lui. E' lui che si sta curando così.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> non credo. Ora sono solo delusa e "addormentata". Non posso pensare ad una vita senza l'amore, senza il bello di lasciarsi andare, di sentirsi completi accanto ad un altro. Questa visione della vita cosi solitaria non mi piace. Per quello ne soffro, perchè prima io ero tutta sua. Senza riserve. Invece adesso devo riservare una mia metà alla diffidenza.


Io ti auguro tutto il bene possibile. Dico solo che è facile abituarsi ad una qualunque situazione che non comporti il dover scegliere qualcosa.


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> sai Tebe che era proprio lei la mia amica cosi? Lei sapeva tutto di me. Anche le liti con lui, i momenti belli, i regali, i momenti di incompatibilità sessuale ed affettiva. Mi sento una cogliona. quanto sono stata cogliona.



devi lavorare su questo Circe.
Perchè cogliona?
Io avrei fatto la stessa cosa.
Se non ti puoi fidare di un amica, un amica vera, di chi puoi?
Tu sei stata trasparente, sei stata amica. con la A maiuscola.
Chi può pensare che la persona depositaria di tutti i tuoi segreti più intimi possa avere una doppia faccia così.
Non è pensabile.
Devi essere un mostro dentro. Devi essere una brutta persona per continuare una doppia vita del genere.
Non hai sentimenti. Non hai nulla dentro la cassa toracica, se non un ammasso di merda sterile nemmeno buona per concimarci l'orto.
E' lei la cogliona. Anzi no. nemmeno cogliona.
E'...non mi viene nemmeno la parola.
Lavora su questo. 
Che persona è lei?
una non persona.
Sotto ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> devi lavorare su questo Circe.
> Perchè cogliona?
> Io avrei fatto la stessa cosa.
> Se non ti puoi fidare di un amica, un amica vera, di chi puoi?
> ...


Eh ma lui? L'amica l'ha tradita con il marito! Il marito l'ha tradita con questa qua. E' il marito che ha recitato da protagonista in questa commedia della menzogna. Se Circe cancella l'amica e si tiene il marito come può stare bene?!!


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh ma lui? L'amica l'ha tradita con il marito! Il marito l'ha tradita con questa qua. E' il marito che ha recitato da protagonista in questa commedia della menzogna. Se Circe cancella l'amica e si tiene il marito come può stare bene?!!


Non so tu, ma un marito è un marito, un amica è cosa diversa.
per quanto mi riguarda io avrei cancellato entrambi, ma mi sarei sentita più tradita dall'amica.


----------



## Eliade (3 Aprile 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Ero una delle sue tante amanti...
> e mi raccontò molti (non tutti) dei suoi divertimenti in giro..
> 
> devi vedere quando cammina..è pieno del suo ego che cammina a 30 cm da terra..
> ...


Fortuna per te che eri....:unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> sai Tebe che era proprio lei la mia amica cosi? Lei sapeva tutto di me. Anche le liti con lui, i momenti belli, i regali, i momenti di incompatibilità sessuale ed affettiva. Mi sento una cogliona. quanto sono stata cogliona.



Cogliona così mi ci son sentita una volta sola ..
LA lezione mi è servita 
mi fido di tutti ma non parlo di cose mmie intime 
con nessuno se non con i diretti interessati...
Ti sei fidata hai toppato
Ora però basta


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so tu, ma un marito è un marito, un amica è cosa diversa.
> per quanto mi riguarda io avrei cancellato entrambi, ma mi sarei sentita più tradita dall'amica.



La mia esperienza mi dice che è impossibile perdonare l'uno e l'altro, perchè sono parte dello stesso guaio.

A distanza di anni posso dire di aver perso totalmente la stima in mia moglie, mentre l'amico.... l'ho rimosso totalmente dalla mia testa. Avessi potuto avrei cancellato un anno intero della mia vita.

Poi ora verrà Conte a dirmi ma no di qua, no di là e tua moglie è una figa....

Ma per me le cose si son ocementate in questa maniera.

Lo ripeto a Circe: vattene, fidati di me. Puoi solo perdere in questo gioco.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so tu, ma un marito è un marito, un amica è cosa diversa.
> per quanto mi riguarda io avrei cancellato entrambi, ma mi sarei sentita più tradita dall'amica.


Un'amica è un'amica. Ma con un marito ci fai dei figli e scegli di condividere la quotidianeità, cosa che con un'amica magari non riusciresti a fare. Se il padre dei tuoi figli fa una cosa del genere per anni, continuando a frequentare quella coppia, scherzando con finta confidenza amichevole e innocenza, in presenza dei figli, e ci rimani insieme non puoi andare oltre senza anestetizzare una gran parte di te.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so tu, ma un marito è un marito, un amica è cosa diversa.
> per quanto mi riguarda io avrei cancellato entrambi, ma mi sarei sentita più tradita dall'amica.


A mio modo di vedere se Circe sfanculizza suo marito...
In un certo senso la dà vinta all'amica che potrà sempre consolarlo dicendo
visto carino? Te l'avevo detto io che non era la donna per te, ma io sono la donna per te.

Non possono essere messi sullo stesso piano.
Dal punto di vista sia delle pertinenze, sia delle convenienze.

Il marito o la moglie è uno o una.
Tali sono e tali rimangono.

Poi per me dopo tanti anni, ti chiedi, ma in do vo io senza di lui o di lei?
Ti chiedi ma sono ancora qualcuno per qualcuno senza di lui o di lei?
Valgo ancora qualcosa?

Insomma tenerci una persona anche se ha sbagliato con noi, per il semplice motivo che le vogliamo bene è così brutto?


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un'amica è un'amica. Ma con un marito ci fai dei figli e scegli di condividere la quotidianeità, cosa che con un'amica magari non riusciresti a fare. Se il padre dei tuoi figli fa una cosa del genere per anni, continuando a frequentare quella coppia, scherzando con finta confidenza amichevole e innocenza, in presenza dei figli, e ci rimani insieme non puoi andare oltre senza anestetizzare una gran parte di te.


io vivo i due rapporti in modo diverso.
Con un Amica mi metto a nudo totalmente, con un compagno no.
ma ho anche scritto che per me sarebbero imperdonabili entrambi.
Alla fine io e te arriviamo alle stesse conclusioni pur con percorsi diversi.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> La mia esperienza mi dice che è impossibile perdonare l'uno e l'altro, perchè sono parte dello stesso guaio.
> 
> A distanza di anni posso dire di aver perso totalmente la stima in mia moglie, mentre l'amico.... l'ho rimosso totalmente dalla mia testa. Avessi potuto avrei cancellato un anno intero della mia vita.
> 
> ...


Ma Circe se n'era già andata, ma poi ha visto che stava peggio.
Dai su...
E tu perchè non te ne sei andato?
Ma tu sei furbastro no?
QUando parli di quello che tua moglie ti ha fatto, dovresti prima dire quello che tu hai fatto per primo a lei no?

Credi al nonno qua...
Se tu non la facevi lei non te l'aspettava? no?
L'hai messa tu in aspettativa...

E se tanto me da tanto, ad esempio, se la signora Lothar lo brinca, prima che il gallo canti lo avrà tradito tre volte...
Ovvio con i bagnini di riccione eh?

Magari quel tuo "amico" ci provava da tempo e lei si rifiutava...
Poi è capitato quel che è capitato.

Ma quando riuscirai a dirti, ben in definitiva ok, me le so merità ste robe da me mojere...
Sarai più sereno no?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un'amica è un'amica. Ma con un marito ci fai dei figli e scegli di condividere la quotidianeità, cosa che con un'amica magari non riusciresti a fare. Se il padre dei tuoi figli fa una cosa del genere per anni, continuando a frequentare quella coppia, scherzando con finta confidenza amichevole e innocenza, in presenza dei figli, e ci rimani insieme non puoi andare oltre senza anestetizzare una gran parte di te.


Laonde per cui, ti conviene scaricare tutte le colpe sull'amica dicendoti che quella brutta troia lo ha insidiato e lui povero cocco ci è cascato a piè pari...lui è stato vittima di una facocera...e infatti se lei non si metteva in mezzo fra loro due...lui non 'avrebbe mai tradita no?
Così facendo non perdi quello che REALISTICAMENTE vale per te.

Ovvio quando si fanculizza il coniuge, sotto sotto ammettiamo, che in definitiva non ce ne importava molto di lui.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Circe se n'era già andata, ma poi ha visto che stava peggio.
> Dai su...
> E tu perchè non te ne sei andato?
> Ma tu sei furbastro no?
> ...


Ma tu sai bene Conte quanto io in realtà sia furbetto, non vale.

Ma il mio discorso vale solo nel caso in cui l'amante è un amico. Lì no caro amico, c'è poco da salvare. 

Vuoi farti l'amante? Bene fattelo, ma non deve aver nessun legame con la famiglia. Altrimenti si creano teatrini del ridicolo difficile da cancellare dalla memoria.

Tutto qui. Poi io sono per la scappatella terapeutica oramai, figurati.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io vivo i due rapporti in modo diverso.
> Con un Amica mi metto a nudo totalmente, con un compagno no.
> ma ho anche scritto che per me sarebbero imperdonabili entrambi.
> Alla fine io e te arriviamo alle stesse conclusioni pur con percorsi diversi.


Però tu Mattia lo hai graziato.
Brunetta suo marito no.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma tu sai bene Conte quanto io in realtà sia furbetto, non vale.
> 
> Ma il mio discorso vale solo nel caso in cui l'amante è un amico. Lì no caro amico, c'è poco da salvare.
> 
> ...


O uomo dalla dura cervice.
Dici il vero il tuo amico poteva comportarsi diversamente e dire, eh no carina, vuoi tradire tuo marito: ti arrangi, ma non con me, che con tutta la gnocca che c'è in giro, rinuncio volentieri a te.

Ma è anche vero che la dinamica porta a pensare che lei si sia scelto quello più comodo e spiccio.
Non oso pensare, dai, che sia stata così perfida da dirsi, lo faccio con un suo amico, così pesa di più.

Si sai proprio stamattina lunga telefonata con il sommo e incommensurabile Lothar, in cui convenivamo sul fatto, che proprio ciularsi la donna dell'amico, non si deve MAI fare. Non è corretto capisci?

Poi ci dicevamo con che faccia guardiamo l'amico dopo che gli abbiamo ciulato la moglie?

SU questo versante ti do ragione...

Ma ripeto, io non penso proprio che tua moglie volesse trovarsi un amante, quanto solo renderti la pariglia.
Fosse sta anca el prete del paese, bon anca quelo...

Ma pensi mai che se invece di fare così ti mandava letterina di avvocato era peggio?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> non credo. Ora sono solo delusa e "addormentata".* Non posso pensare ad una vita senza l'amore, senza il bello di lasciarsi andare, di sentirsi completi accanto ad un altro.* Questa visione della vita cosi solitaria non mi piace. Per quello ne soffro, perchè prima io ero tutta sua. Senza riserve. Invece adesso devo riservare una mia metà alla diffidenza.


:up:


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però tu Mattia lo hai graziato.
> Brunetta suo marito no.



se mi avesse tradito con la mia migliore amica sarebbero entrambi sotto un cipresso. E non in maniera cadavericamente integra. Un braccio qui, un piede là...
Non l'avrei graziato proprio per niente.
E poi non l'ho graziato.
Abbiamo parlato, abbiamo sviscerato, ho preso atto dei miei sbagli lui dei suoi e ho archiviato.

Non conosco la storia di Brunetta, avrà avuto le sue ragioni credo.


----------



## Kid (3 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O uomo dalla dura cervice.
> Dici il vero il tuo amico poteva comportarsi diversamente e dire, eh no carina, vuoi tradire tuo marito: ti arrangi, ma non con me, che con tutta la gnocca che c'è in giro, rinuncio volentieri a te.
> 
> Ma è anche vero che la dinamica porta a pensare che lei si sia scelto quello più comodo e spiccio.
> ...


Ok Conte, mi auguro e sono certo che non l'abbia fatto per farmi più male. Ma la sostanza non cambia, perchè non si è fatta bombare dal prete del paese, ma da un mio amico.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Laonde per cui, ti conviene scaricare tutte le colpe sull'amica dicendoti che quella brutta troia lo ha insidiato e lui povero cocco ci è cascato a piè pari...lui è stato vittima di una facocera...e infatti se lei non si metteva in mezzo fra loro due...lui non 'avrebbe mai tradita no?
> Così facendo non perdi quello che REALISTICAMENTE vale per te.
> 
> Ovvio quando si fanculizza il coniuge, sotto sotto ammettiamo, che in definitiva non ce ne importava molto di lui.


Veramente è lui che ha dimostrato quanto teneva alla moglie e alla famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però tu Mattia lo hai graziato.
> Brunetta suo marito no.


Non c'era nulla da graziare. Non ho raccontato nulla. Non puoi sapere se si possono fare paragoni tra Mattia e mio marito. Infatti non si possono fare se non quando fanno pipì.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io vivo i due rapporti in modo diverso.
> *Con un Amica mi metto a nudo totalmente, con un compagno no.*
> ma ho anche scritto che per me sarebbero imperdonabili entrambi.
> Alla fine io e te arriviamo alle stesse conclusioni pur con percorsi diversi.


La penso esattamente al contrario 
ma sono un apersona estremamente diffidente ...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se mi avesse tradito con la mia migliore amica sarebbero entrambi sotto un cipresso. E non in maniera cadavericamente integra. Un braccio qui, un piede là...
> Non l'avrei graziato proprio per niente.
> E poi non l'ho graziato.
> Abbiamo parlato, abbiamo sviscerato, ho preso atto dei miei sbagli lui dei suoi e ho archiviato.
> ...


Ho dovuto popolare un cimitero :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io vivo i due rapporti in modo diverso.
> *Con un Amica mi metto a nudo totalmente*, con un compagno no.
> ma ho anche scritto che per me sarebbero imperdonabili entrambi.
> Alla fine io e te arriviamo alle stesse conclusioni pur con percorsi diversi.


Idem con il mio migliore amico:up:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem con il mio migliore amico:up:



Ma perchè con compagno/marito no?
insomma dal mio punto di vista trovo che sia più corretto 
che la persona con cui si vive sappia come sei ...
Poi non so prima di essere mio marito era lui il mio mogliore amico


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perchè con compagno/marito no?
> insomma dal mio punto di vista trovo che sia più corretto
> che la persona con cui si vive sappia come sei ...
> Poi non so prima di essere mio marito era lui il mio mogliore amico


Bè per esempio del mio tradimento a lui non potevo certo parlare.....
Quindi già il mio amico sa una cosa in più del mio compagno

E poi ci sono delle volte che ho bisogno di un confronto, e ho bisogno di qualcuno ad di fuori di noi.
E poi, boh, ci sono volte che sento che posso essere me stessa solo con lui


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè per esempio del mio tradimento a lui non potevo certo parlare.....
> Quindi già il mio amico sa una cosa in più del mio compagno
> 
> E poi ci sono delle volte che ho bisogno di un confronto, e ho bisogno di qualcuno ad di fuori di noi.
> E poi, boh, ci sono volte che sento che posso essere me stessa solo con lui



Ci sono cose che non si vogliono ,non si possono o no ci si sente di dirle ovvio
ma il fatto di parlare a qualsiasi altra persone di noi che lui non sa non mi farebbero stare 
male con me stessa...
piuttosto me le tengo per me 
e non è che gli dico tutto 
ma non è che neanche faccio nulla di cosi tanto traumatico da doverne parlare 
con un'amico piuttosto che a lui...
ma poi non si tratta neanche così tanto  solo di parlare  ma di essere come  si è 
Cioè insomma io sono questa prendere o lasciare...


sono sicura di non essermi spiegata...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci sono cose che non si vogliono ,non si possono o no ci si sente di dirle ovvio
> ma il fatto di parlare a qualsiasi altra persone di noi che lui non sa non mi farebbero stare
> male con me stessa...
> piuttosto me le tengo per me
> ...



ti sei spiegata
Probabilmente riesci a tenere tutto dentro senza confidarti e se ci stai bene va bene
Io in alcune situazioni, il mio tradimento è il fatto esclatante, avevo bisogno di sapere che c'era qualcuno disposto a ad ascoltare, non giudicandomi ma facendomi pensare. Mio marito non poteva essere questa persona.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perchè con compagno/marito no?
> insomma dal mio punto di vista trovo che sia più corretto
> che la persona con cui si vive sappia come sei ...
> Poi non so prima di essere mio marito era lui il mio mogliore amico


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Per questo tu sei diventata sua moglie perchè lui è il tuo mogliore amico...

Sai io mi diverto come un matto, quando ci sono persone che sanno cose su di me,
che anche io so...di me stesso...
Per questo quando dicono eccolo è là...
invece è qua...

Qui e là e su e giù...

Ehi mela at salut mela...:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Per questo tu sei diventata sua moglie perchè lui è il tuo mogliore amico...
> 
> Sai io mi diverto come un matto, quando ci sono persone che sanno cose su di me,
> ...



cinoscendomi molto bene 
Immagina di quali porcate sono capace...
non ho neanche bisogno di parlare tanto...
capisci!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti sei spiegata
> Probabilmente riesci a tenere tutto dentro senza confidarti e se ci stai bene va bene
> Io in alcune situazioni, il mio tradimento è il fatto esclatante, avevo bisogno di sapere che c'era qualcuno disposto a ad ascoltare, non giudicandomi ma facendomi pensare. Mio marito non poteva essere questa persona.


Lascia perdere il tradimento, avendolo tradito lui non era più il tuo migliore amico e l'hai tradito anche come amico (e così è il caso di Circe). Un compagno con cui si decide di condividere una cosa così importante come i figli deve essere una persona di cui ti devi poter fidare totalmente. Senza questa fiducia io non farei figli. Infatti io ho sbagliato a valutare.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lascia perdere il tradimento, avendolo tradito lui non era più il tuo migliore amico e l'hai tradito anche come amico (e così è il caso di Circe). Un compagno con cui si decide di condividere una cosa così importante come i figli deve essere una persona di cui ti devi poter fidare totalmente. *Senza questa fiducia io non farei figli. *Infatti io ho sbagliato a valutare.


se poi si sbaglia in buona fede.....non è certo una colpa


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

*L'irrazionale senso di normalità*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Lascia perdere il tradimento, avendolo tradito lui non era più il tuo migliore amico e l'hai tradito anche come amico (e così è il caso di Circe). Un compagno con cui si decide di condividere una cosa così importante come i figli deve essere una persona di cui ti devi poter fidare totalmente. Senza questa fiducia io non farei figli. Infatti io ho sbagliato a valutare.


Non ho capito. Ho tradito mio marito non il mio migliore amico. Non ti seguo.Sulla fiducia siamo d'accordo. Sono io che ho tradito la sua in questo casi


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Ho tradito mio marito non il mio migliore amico. Non ti seguo.Sulla fiducia siamo d'accordo. Sono io che ho tradito la sua in questo casi


Per me il marito dovrebbe essere il migliore amico, quando lo tradisci smette di essere, per te, il migliore amico perché non gli confidi non tanto il tradimento ma il percorso che ti ha portato al tradimento. Può benissimo essere perché (come mi pare il tuo caso)  ti sei sentita prima tradita tu da lui, non tanto per la mancanza di sesso, ma per l'allontanamento emotivo e di intimità che sono stati causa e insieme conseguenza della mancanza di sesso. Però è stata sempre una cesura della indispensabile confidenza che deve esserci tra moglie e marito.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il marito dovrebbe essere il migliore amico, quando lo tradisci smette di essere, per te, il migliore amico perché non gli confidi non tanto il tradimento ma il percorso che ti ha portato al tradimento. Può benissimo essere perché (come mi pare il tuo caso)  ti sei sentita prima tradita tu da lui, non tanto per la mancanza di sesso, ma per l'allontanamento emotivo e di intimità che sono stati causa e insieme conseguenza della mancanza di sesso. Però è stata sempre una cesura della indispensabile confidenza che deve esserci tra moglie e marito.



Forse ti confondi con Lunapiena? E' lei che ha detto che suo marito è stato il suo migliore amico...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il marito dovrebbe essere il migliore amico, quando lo tradisci smette di essere, per te, il migliore amico perché non gli confidi non tanto il tradimento ma il percorso che ti ha portato al tradimento. Può benissimo essere perché (come mi pare il tuo caso)  ti sei sentita prima tradita tu da lui, non tanto per la mancanza di sesso, ma per l'allontanamento emotivo e di intimità che sono stati causa e insieme conseguenza della mancanza di sesso. Però è stata sempre una cesura della indispensabile confidenza che deve esserci tra moglie e marito.


Ok ora mi è chiaro. Si forse è vero. Mio marito è sempre stato il mio confidente. Credo di non avere mai avuto segreti per lui. Poi il tradimento per il quale non ho scusanti. Io  e mio marito avevamo intimitã e sesso ai tempi.
È vero che da allora i segreti sono aumentati, il tradimento, il forum, le nuove amicizie importanti e non condivisibili....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse ti confondi con Lunapiena? E' lei che ha detto che suo marito è stato il suo migliore amico...


Non mi confondevo. Esprimevo quel che dovrebbe essere per me il rapporto con la persona con cui si decide di condividere la vita.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok ora mi è chiaro. Si forse è vero. Mio marito è sempre stato il mio confidente. Credo di non avere mai avuto segreti per lui. Poi il tradimento per il quale non ho scusanti. Io  e mio marito avevamo intimitã e sesso ai tempi.
> È vero che da allora i segreti sono aumentati, il tradimento, il forum, le nuove amicizie importanti e non condivisibili....


Oh succede anche senza tradimenti, sessuali, di mezzo. Io mi aspetto che, benché possa condividere con me cose che non condivide con il marito, lei abbia con lui un rapporto qualitativamente diverso in cui ci sono milioni di cose dalle quali io sono esclusa, oltre al sesso. Infatti non ci siamo sposate noi due


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho dovuto popolare un cimitero :carneval:



minchia


paura


----------



## Circe (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se mi avesse tradito con la mia migliore amica sarebbero entrambi sotto un cipresso. E non in maniera cadavericamente integra. Un braccio qui, un piede là...
> Non l'avrei graziato proprio per niente.
> E poi non l'ho graziato.
> Abbiamo parlato, abbiamo sviscerato, ho preso atto dei miei sbagli lui dei suoi e ho archiviato.
> ...


Tebe, lo ami adesso Mattia? Dopo quello che ti ha fatto, sei riuscita ad amarlo ancora?


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Tebe, lo ami adesso Mattia? Dopo quello che ti ha fatto, sei riuscita ad amarlo ancora?


Con tutto il rispetto per chi la pensa diversamente, non credo sia una domanda da porre a Tebe, che di suo tollera il tradimento sessuale e quindi non fa testo. Voglio dire, già escludere il lato fisico della cosa è un bel peso in meno.

Giusto Tebe?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per chi la pensa diversamente, non credo sia una domanda da porre a Tebe, che di suo tollera il tradimento sessuale e quindi non fa testo. Voglio dire, già escludere il lato fisico della cosa è un bel peso in meno.
> 
> Giusto Tebe?



Kid, sei un adorabile ragazzino, ma ogni tanto non capisci un tubetto 
Ti adoro.


----------



## Innominata (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per chi la pensa diversamente, non credo sia una domanda da porre a Tebe, che di suo tollera il tradimento sessuale e quindi non fa testo. Voglio dire, già escludere il lato fisico della cosa è un bel peso in meno.
> 
> Giusto Tebe?


Ma quello di Mattia fu un tradimento, non un tradimento sessuale. E in ogni caso se si puo' dire, dopo
Punto.
A capo.
Lettera Maiuscola.
Vuol dire che si e' addirittura andati avanti. 
Pero' si devono poter dire tutte e tre le cose.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> Tebe, lo ami adesso Mattia? Dopo quello che ti ha fatto, sei riuscita ad amarlo ancora?



io lo amo molto di più.
L'uomo che è diventato non ha nulla a che vedere con quello che era prima del tradimento.
Quell'uomo io avrei smesso di amarlo.

per me. per noi. Quel tradimento è stato una benedizione.
Ci ha permesso di guardare la nostra coppia e ricostruire su basi molto più solide.

Se lui non avesse tradito oggi non saremmo insieme.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma quello di Mattia fu un tradimento, non un tradimento sessuale. E in ogni caso se si puo' dire, dopo
> Punto.
> A capo.
> Lettera Maiuscola.
> ...



Brava Inno.
E' stato proprio un Tradimento.
Con la T maiuscola.

mamma quanto ho patito.
:unhappy:

Mi ha strappato proprio il cuore.
E ho sentito ogni millimetro di quella lacerazione.

Terribile.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Circe, lui non ha scelto subito me. Come io non ho scelto subito lui.
Abbiamo vissuto qualche tempo in un limbo devastante, con l'aggravante che lei lavorava con lui e lui mi diceva.
Le cose non sono chiare per me tebe. Non lo sono.
Io la vedo e sento il cuore battere. Vedo te e sento altro e...

Non so se l'hai letto da qualche parte ma lui la chiamava con il nomignolo che era mio.
In una trasposizione totale di amore.



minchia.
Ricordo una sera in bagno che ero arrotolata su me stessa a piangere. Senza respiro.
Stavo come i pazzi.
Avevo la guerra nuclerare in testa.
Scorticata viva. No. Mi avrebbe fatto meno male.
Ha tradito veramente ogni cosa di noi.
parlando di me con lei. Facendola entrare in ogni momento del nostro noi.



Gatti compresi.
E si.
Avevo beccato una mail in cui lei gli diceva che il mio gatto preferito era quello che preferiva anche lei.
E quando sarebbero andati a viovere insieme beh...
_Non vorrai mica lasciarglielo vero?

_:bleah:


ma lui aveva risposto no, cazziandola
Magra consolazione certo. 
E infatti non mi aveva consolata per un cazzo.

Si. Mi ha tradita.
Come mai mi sarei aspettata da lui, con una crudeltà infinita.
Senmza contare tutti i mostrizzamenti che mi faceva.
dal...sei rompicoglioni. Sei stupida. Come cazzo ti trucchi. 
E tutto il. classico, circo.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Aprile 2013)

Fin da quando hai cominciato a parlare di quel tradimento, sono rimasta ammirata.

Già un tradimento è difficile da superare.
Ma ci sono "regole", o meglio, "norme di educazione".
Si ritiene che il traditore dovrebbe presentarsi col capo cosparso di cenere, pentito, etc etc..
Qui hai -avete- affrontato un tradimento mentre la coppia stava scoppiando. Lui indeciso. Tu nel mezzo del casino totale.

E siete riusciti a ritrovarvi, no, molto di più, a ricostruirvi.
E siete splendidi.

L'ho già detto, ma tanto di cappello.
Non credo che ce l'avrei fatta, ma tu -e anche lui- avete tirato fuori la vera forza dell'amore.


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

*x Tebe*

'Ha tradito veramente ogni cosa di noi.
parlando di me con lei. Facendola entrare in ogni momento del nostro noi.'


E' la cosa che fa più male, anche perchè non si capisce il perchè 'debbano parlare di noi', come non bastasse già il resto.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fin da quando hai cominciato a parlare di quel tradimento, sono rimasta ammirata.
> 
> Già un tradimento è difficile da superare.
> Ma ci sono "regole", o meglio, "norme di educazione".
> ...



ma tu hai visto lui. hai visto me. E hai visto noi.
E al di la delle parole scritte hai potuto toccarci. E viverci.
E io e mattia non abbiamo bisogno di spiegarci, se non qui.
Io lo amo. Lui mi ama.
E credo sia evidente, pur non essendo una coppia classica pucci pucci per intenderci.
Anzi.

_Anche tu  ti senti inadeguata davanti al mio cospetto vero tebe?
Certo Mattia, moltissimo.
Si certo, nemmeno davanti ad Obama, ma senti, di chi è sta maglietta nel mio armadio con sopra scritto Mexico?
Guarda la taglia. Se è una media è tua, se è una xl è dell'altro
_
:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu hai visto lui. hai visto me. E hai visto noi.
> E al di la delle parole scritte hai potuto toccarci. E viverci.
> E io e mattia non abbiamo bisogno di spiegarci, se non qui.
> Io lo amo. Lui mi ama.
> ...


:mrgreen:

Que Hombre!


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma tu hai visto lui. hai visto me. E hai visto noi.
> E al di la delle parole scritte hai potuto toccarci. E viverci.
> E io e mattia non abbiamo bisogno di spiegarci, se non qui.
> Io lo amo. Lui mi ama.
> ...


Lo pensavo dall'inizio, cmq.


----------



## Spider (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Circe, lui non ha scelto subito me. Come io non ho scelto subito lui.
> Abbiamo vissuto qualche tempo in un limbo devastante, con l'aggravante che lei lavorava con lui e lui mi diceva.
> Le cose non sono chiare per me tebe. Non lo sono.
> Io la vedo e sento il cuore battere. Vedo te e sento altro e...
> ...


tutto quello che dovrebbero leggere i traditi di turno.
quantacapacità e in fondo quanto amore.
quanto amore hai saputo dare, quanto amore ancoro ne hai.
tradita nell'intimo, nel profondo. nell'essenza.
è la cosa che fà più male ,è ,vero, non credevo.
quando scopri tutto , mi soffermai sulle scoapate, su quante volte, sul tempo, la durata. ..
poi senza accorgemene sentivo che il doloe più grande era che 
lei aveva condiso un ricordo, un'emozione. un passato. o un'illusione di fututo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> 'Ha tradito veramente ogni cosa di noi.
> parlando di me con lei. Facendola entrare in ogni momento del nostro noi.'
> 
> 
> E' la cosa che fa più male, anche perchè non si capisce il perchè 'debbano parlare di noi', come non bastasse già il resto.


si, hai ragione. Ha fatto davvero un male boia.
ma in quel momento non ho pensato al resto perchè non c'era un resto per me.
Era tutto li.
L'ha fatta entrare nel noi.
e nel mio caso ho capito perchè parlava di me con lei.
Io ero il nemico. la rompicoglioni global. la pazza da cui tornava a casa e gli rendevo l'aria irrespirabile solo con la presenza.
Aveva la cotta. Credo sia normale confidarsi con chi in quel momento detiene il cuore dell'altro.
Anche lei faceva lo stesso.
E credo sia normale in una situazione del genere.
Sei in motel con la donna che credi possa essere colei con cui forse potresti rifarti una vita. Di che parli?
Di quello.
Credo.
Non mi sono mai trovata in quella situazione ma presumo sia...normale?
Boh...
che dici Devy, glielo chiedo a Mattia?
(credo che se gli facessi adesso questa domanda sverrebbe lui. E senza Chanel!:rotfl


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

Io ho provato a chiederlo a mio marito, basandomi su una cosa che mi ha detto lei, e la risposta è stata la solita, era quello che lei voleva sentirsi dire. Secondo lui le raccontava balle per farla star buona.  Non saprò mai tante cose e meno ancora cosa provava lui per lei.


----------



## Spider (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, hai ragione. Ha fatto davvero un male boia.
> ma in quel momento non ho pensato al resto perchè non c'era un resto per me.
> Era tutto li.
> L'ha fatta entrare nel noi.
> ...


sai , anche  la mia,
parlava continuamente di me..
tanto che lui . pensava in "fondo di conoscermi".
cosi mi disse... mi sembra di conoscerti.
e ancora ci penso a questa frase.
non sai quanto male mi ha fatto.
parlano di noi, o hanno parlato di noi, si sono fortemente lamentati di noi .
è  chiaro., ma sono pronti a difenderci a spada tratta, se necessario.
anche con gli amanti.
lei mi difendeva sempre.
solo lei poteva parlare male di me.
non lui.
l


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tutto quello che dovrebbero leggere i traditi di turno.
> quantacapacità e in fondo quanto amore.
> quanto amore hai saputo dare, quanto amore ancoro ne hai.
> tradita nell'intimo, nel profondo. nell'essenza.
> ...


Esatto. O almeno. Io mi sono soffermata molto poco sul lato sessuale della cosa perchè alla fine...con una doccia va via tutto e chi si è visto si è visto.
Ma leggere le loro mail,  vedere sulla sua faccia la gioia di andare a lavorare perchè li poteva parlare con lei, condividere cose, sogni e progetti.
Cazzo se è stata dura.
Quello non puoi lavarlo via con un buon bagnoschiuma.
No.
Quello lo lavi solo con l'amore.
E non sarebbe bastato solo il mio Spider. Doveva metterci anche il suo, che ha dovuto ritrovare. 
Ma cosa impedisce di ritrovarsi?
perchè ci sono tanti traditi che non riescono a superare questa cosa?
L'amore smuove le montagne. fa davvero miracoli.
Perchè è così difficile per molti?


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io ho provato a chiederlo a mio marito, basandomi su una cosa che mi ha detto lei, e la risposta è stata la solita, era quello che lei voleva sentirsi dire. Secondo lui le raccontava balle per farla star buona.  Non saprò mai tante cose e meno ancora cosa provava lui per lei.


Devy, alla fine. Oggi. E' così importante saperlo?
Cosa cambierebbe in meglio per te?


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo pensavo dall'inizio, cmq.


perchè tu ti sei avvicinata a me _leggendomi_. Credendo a quello che mettevo qui sopra, senza fare filtro con le tue esperienze e senza avere la presunzione di vedere chissà che cosa dietro.
Questo è quello che ho percepito almeno.


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devy, alla fine. Oggi. E' così importante saperlo?
> Cosa cambierebbe in meglio per te?



Non lo so, però vorrei tanto sapere se almeno oggi è sincero, e non ho modo di capirlo non sapendo cosa provava per lei.

Come non capirò mai perchè le ha raccontato certe cose risalenti addirittura, vere o inventate, a 25 anni prima.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io ho provato a chiederlo a mio marito, basandomi su una cosa che mi ha detto lei, e la risposta è stata la solita, era quello che lei voleva sentirsi dire. Secondo lui le raccontava balle per farla star buona.  Non saprò mai tante cose e meno ancora cosa provava lui per lei.


potrebbe aver provato qualsiasi tipo di ssentimento che 
comunque è irrilevante 
Ora non ricordo bene ma lui perché ha scelto di rimanere con te ?


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sai , anche  la mia,
> parlava continuamente di me..
> tanto che lui . pensava in "fondo di conoscermi".
> cosi mi disse... mi sembra di conoscerti.
> ...


e questo, nel mare di merda in cui si nuota, dovrebbe fare un minimo di differenza no?
Per me l'avrebbe fatta.
Anche perchè...se proprio ci devo nuotare lì dentro, almeno voglio una muta da sub non una mano estranea che mi caccia ancora la testa sotto.

Certo che "mi sembra di conoscerti" non si può leggere,ma tant'è.
Questo è stato.
ma mica è stato scolpito nelle sacre tavole no?
Noi siamo carbonio in evoluzione.
Dobbiamo provarci.
E riuscirci.
Così che, una frase del genere può solo farci sorridere perchè la risposta alla fine dovrebbe essere.
non credo proprio.
Ed è così.
Perchè io non mi sento la stessa tebe di prima.
Sono meglio.
Come lo sei tu.
Come è Devy.
Come è Circe.
E tutti gli altri.

E di questo ne sono convinta.
Voi dovete solo accorgervene.




Quanto cazzo ci mettete?:incazzato:


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> potrebbe aver provato qualsiasi tipo di ssentimento che
> comunque è irrilevante
> Ora non ricordo bene ma lui perché ha scelto di rimanere con te ?


A parole dice che non gli è mai sfiorata l'idea di lasciarmi, a complicare le cose c'è il fatto che lui non lavora, quindi a me il dubbio che lui avrebbe potuto scegliere diversamente resta. Pure lei è senza lavoro e con una famiglia disastrata.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non lo so, però *vorrei tanto sapere se almeno oggi è sincero, *e non ho modo di capirlo non sapendo cosa provava per lei.
> 
> Come non capirò mai perchè le ha raccontato certe cose risalenti addirittura, vere o inventate, a 25 anni prima.


Sincerità...è dura. Come si può credere a qualcuno che ti ha tradito?
Però da qualche parte bisogna cominciare. E si comincia secondo me scendendo a patti con quello che si ha.
E quello che si ha è l'oggi. L'adesso. E soprattutto il futuro.
Bisogna scrollarsi da addosso i se, i ma, perchè non portano a nulla, se non a ripercorrere sempre gli stessi sentieri putrescenti.
Ad un certo punto bisogna avere il coraggio. O l'amore di dire.
Ok. Adesso tiro una riga.
E non me ne fotte più una cippa del _prima._
C'è solo il _dopo._
Che può portare a sviluppi assolutamente inaspettati.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A parole dice che non gli è mai sfiorata l'idea di lasciarmi, a complicare le cose c'è il fatto che lui non lavora, quindi a me il dubbio che lui avrebbe potuto scegliere diversamente resta. Pure lei è senza lavoro e con una famiglia disastrata.


cspisco allora perché tu vorresti capire cosa provava per lei...


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A parole dice che non gli è mai sfiorata l'idea di lasciarmi, a complicare le cose c'è il fatto che lui non lavora, quindi a me il dubbio che lui avrebbe potuto scegliere diversamente resta. Pure lei è senza lavoro e con una famiglia disastrata.


quando si vuole qualcosa, la si ottiene.
Lavoro o non lavoro.
Prova a farti andare via i dubbi. Prova a credergli.
Tanto il peggio l'hai già vissuto.
E la tua corazza te la sei fatta.

Può andare peggio?
Non credo.
Cos'hai da perdere? Direi proprio nulla a questo punto.


prova.


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quando si vuole qualcosa, la si ottiene.
> Lavoro o non lavoro.
> Prova a farti andare via i dubbi. Prova a credergli.
> Tanto il peggio l'hai già vissuto.
> ...


infetti è cosi.
provi ancora, ci ri- provi.
stante il aftto che non sai bene come riprovarci.
ma non sa di fregatura?
l'amore non è uno solo?
il nostro ha necessariamente un sapore diverso.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quando si vuole qualcosa, la si ottiene.
> Lavoro o non lavoro.
> Prova a farti andare via i dubbi. Prova a credergli.
> Tanto il peggio l'hai già vissuto.
> ...


bhè insomma suo marito se ricordo bene ha 
munizioni 60ina d'anni
A quel l'età non è che trovi lavoro mmolto facilmente 
Puó esserci tutto il sentimento che vuoi con l'altra 
ma non si vive di solo amore...
non è che a 60 riesci ancora a sfidare tutto per coronare 
un ssogno meglio tornare al sicuro ....
almeno io la penso così 

Con questo non sto mettendo in dubbio i sentimenti di nessuno
ma quando pensi di aver già dato in tutto e passare il rresto della vvita 
a goderti quello che con fatica hai ottenuto
e vedi che invece ti rimangono i pezzi da rricostruire
insomma non è tutto così semplice 
da dirsi si da farsi no...


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bhè insomma suo marito se ricordo bene ha
> munizioni 60ina d'anni
> A quel l'età non è che trovi lavoro mmolto facilmente
> Puó esserci tutto il sentimento che vuoi con l'altra
> ...



si, vero, ma il punto è un altro.
Perchè non provare a credere semplicemente che lui sia esattamente dove vuole essere?
e che davvero non abbia mai pensato di lasciare la sua famiglia?
Insomma.
Cosa cambia pensare "in positivo" a questo punto?
Non può che cambiare in meglio.
Almeno per lei.
Non capisco davvero perchè fossilizzarsi sul solo negativo e non vedere comunque quel poco o tanto di positivo che ci potrebbe essere.

Oggi ha riaperto il flap. 
Ho guardato l'estratto conto e mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi.
Mattia ha detto.
cazzo bisogna pagare l'affitto del flap e non ci sono i soldi per farlo, perchè tutti questi giorni di chiusura e bla bla bla bla.

Si Mattia, ma adesso abbiamo riaperto. Il prossimo mese i soldi ci saranno.

Non cambia il fatto che ora quei soldi non ci sono.
E' un dato di fatto.
Ma il flap è di nuovo aperto.

Questo è il punto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto. O almeno. Io mi sono soffermata molto poco sul lato sessuale della cosa perchè alla fine...con una doccia va via tutto e chi si è visto si è visto.
> Ma leggere le loro mail,  vedere sulla sua faccia la gioia di andare a lavorare perchè li poteva parlare con lei, condividere cose, sogni e progetti.
> Cazzo se è stata dura.
> Quello non puoi lavarlo via con un buon bagnoschiuma.
> ...


Perché è stato un tradimento peggiore del tuo?


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> infetti è cosi.
> provi ancora, ci ri- provi.
> stante il aftto che non sai bene come riprovarci.
> ma non sa di fregatura?
> ...


Fregatura?
Beh, certo. Potresti riprenderla, ma se non si prova. Non vivi. E non puoi saperlo.
E no. L'amore non è uno solo. sarebbe terribile. 
Dove sono le mille sfumature?
Dove sono i mille colori?
no, non è uno solo. Come potrebbe.
Il solo pensiero mi fa raccapriccio.
Tu sei sempre lo stesso?
hai sempre amato lo stesso tipo di persona?
hai sempre avuto gli stessi bisogni?
Io amo in un modo. Tu in un altro.
Devy un altro ancora. Luna pure.

No Spider.
L'amore non è uno solo.

Con tutta sta empatia m'avete rotto stasera, io sono cattiva quindi ora vi auguro la buona notte e vado a picchiare mattia il traditore fottuto e fedifrago del cazzo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è stato un tradimento peggiore del tuo?



Non l'ho messa in questi termini e non voglio nemmeno metterla così.
Il peggio è sempre peggio, inutile a questo punto fare classifiche, dico solo che ad un certo punto bisogna anche smettere di scavare nella merda.
per noi stessi.


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Sincerità...è dura. Come si può credere a qualcuno che ti ha tradito?*
> Però da qualche parte bisogna cominciare. E si comincia secondo me scendendo a patti con quello che si ha.
> E quello che si ha è l'oggi. L'adesso. E soprattutto il futuro.
> Bisogna scrollarsi da addosso i se, i ma, perchè non portano a nulla, se non a ripercorrere sempre gli stessi sentieri putrescenti.
> ...



Ecco il punto, fino a quando siamo a casa, insieme, si sta bene, quando siamo lontani, per me,  il neretto prevale.

Devo fare una scelta di comodo? Pensare solo a stare bene con lui, mi riesce e molto ma deve esserci.


Rinunciare a partire e stare con lui 24h su 24 perchè quando sono via non sono più serena e mi torturo?

Lasciarlo, con il dispiacere anche di come vivrebbe, e restare sola a 60anni, quando io con lui sono sempre stata bene e, quando riesco a non pensare al tradimento, ci sto ancora bene?

Se penso a come mi ha incasinato la vita prima e soprattutto adesso lo strozzerei, e ha pure il coraggio di dirmi che mi ama e altro ancora.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, vero, ma il punto è un altro.
> Perchè non provare a credere semplicemente che lui sia esattamente dove vuole essere?
> e che davvero non abbia mai pensato di lasciare la sua famiglia?
> Insomma.
> ...



Sono contenta che il Flap sia dinuovo aperto
Il prossimo mese si avranno due affitti da pagare 
ok ce la si può fare e se non ce la si fa 
Hai sempre un appoggio su cui contare
È questo secondo me il punto
Siete in due Devy si sente in "uno"
e la penso come te sul pensare positivo
Ma dopo una certa età penso che le energie 
per tutto diminuiscano soprattutto quando pensi 
di poter stare un po' tranquilla , tranquillità meritata 
dopo aver dato tanto ...

provare a credere per Devy forse è un po' difficile 
visto la situazione di suo marito...

E guarda che per me i tradimenti sono il nulla
paragonati al tempo passato assieme
non ci vedo tutta questa catastrofe sono vissuta 
in mezzo a traditi e traditori da sempre dove quasi tutto 
si può e quasi tutto si perdona ...
Dove però i punti fermi di danno quella ssicurezza per 
poter andare avanti senza poi avere dubbi o perplessità ...
A Devy in questo momento manca quel ppunto
Questo almeno secondo me...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non l'ho messa in questi termini e non voglio nemmeno metterla così.
> Il peggio è sempre peggio, inutile a questo punto fare classifiche, dico solo che ad un certo punto bisogna anche smettere di scavare nella merda.
> per noi stessi.


Non facevo graduatorie. Ci sono situazioni in cui non c'è bisogno di scavare e il tradimento è tale che non dà alcuna possibilità di recupero. L'amore di uno solo son mattoni senza la malta, costruisci un muro che non può star su.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ecco il punto,* fino a quando siamo a casa, insieme, si sta bene*, quando siamo lontani, per me,  il neretto prevale.
> 
> Devo fare una scelta di comodo? Pensare solo a stare bene con lui, mi riesce e molto ma deve esserci.
> 
> ...


Se stai bene davvero, non pensare.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto. O almeno. Io mi sono soffermata molto poco sul lato sessuale della cosa perchè alla fine...con una doccia va via tutto e chi si è visto si è visto.
> Ma leggere le loro mail,  vedere sulla sua faccia la gioia di andare a lavorare perchè li poteva parlare con lei, condividere cose, sogni e progetti.
> Cazzo se è stata dura.
> Quello non puoi lavarlo via con un buon bagnoschiuma.
> ...


Ci sono traditi che non ssuperano forse 
perché non se lo aspettano ...
Quando riponi tanto in qualcosa la delusione
è più forte di qualsiasi amore ...


----------



## skipper (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci sono traditi che non ssuperano forse
> perché non se lo aspettano ...
> Quando riponi tanto in qualcosa la delusione
> è più forte di qualsiasi amore ...


Stanotte non ho dormito, mi tornavano in mente sempre le stesse frasi, come chiodi. Va avanti così da mesi, non riesco a gestirlo. I kg persi li ho recuperati, il sonno no. Non è tanto il tradimento fisico, anche se fa male, è il tradimento delle aspettative, della condivisione, è la sua crisi prima e, adesso, la persona che è diventata - ha perso la dolcezza che le apparteneva. La amo molto, mi sento scemo come un liceale alla prima cotta. Eppure la strada è difficile, ritrovarsi è arduo. Lei dice di amarmi, di voler andare avanti e di dimenticare. È piena di progetti e positiva. Non so che fare, vorrei solo stare meglio. Vi leggo continuamente, grazie di tutto.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto. O almeno. Io mi sono soffermata molto poco sul lato sessuale della cosa perchè alla fine...con una doccia va via tutto e chi si è visto si è visto.
> Ma leggere le loro mail,  vedere sulla sua faccia *la gioia di andare a lavorare perchè li poteva parlare con lei,* condividere cose, sogni e progetti.
> Cazzo se è stata dura.
> Quello non puoi lavarlo via con un buon bagnoschiuma.
> ...


mi chiedevo là dove è stato amore per l'altro a che punto puoi decidere di ricostruire senza poter pensare che sarebbe meglio lasciarlo andare?
dovuto mi  suona pesante quando non ci sono figli .


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono contenta che il Flap sia dinuovo aperto
> Il prossimo mese si avranno due affitti da pagare
> ok ce la si può fare e se non ce la si fa
> Hai sempre un appoggio su cui contare
> ...



si, ma bisogna provare ad uscirne.
E per devy non è nemmeno così.
Perchè quando è con lui, l'ha scritto, stanno bene.
quindi sta già facendo dei passi grandi.
Il problema è quando sono lontani. 
E capisco.
Pure io, che non sono gelosa, qualche verme nelle stomaco ce lo avevo quando Mattia usciva e "non sapevo".

Devy, mettergli un gps sotto pelle?


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non facevo graduatorie. Ci sono situazioni in cui non c'è bisogno di scavare e il tradimento è tale che non dà alcuna possibilità di recupero. L'amore di uno solo son mattoni senza la malta, costruisci un muro che non può star su.



E' vero. Nel caso di Circe infatti...tanto di cappello per quello che sta provando a fare.
Però lo ama. Come Devy ama il suo.
Devono trovare una soluzione.
Anzi. Più Circe.
Devy ha scritto che il problema è quando sono lontani, non quando sono insieme e nelle sue parole si nota (io lo noto) dolcezza comunque, e percepisco che sono assolutamente in fase di recupero.

Circe e quello che suo marito e l'altra hanno fatto è un altro paio di maniche.

Lei lo ha cacciato. Ed è stata peggio.
Lo ama. Ed è ancora sulla giostra dell'orrore emotivo.
Circe quel muro sta provando a ricostruirlo ma evidentemente non crede ancora che non possa stare su.
Ci sono sempre nuovi materiali e l'amore ora è di entrambi.
Lui ha tradito. Ha fatto una vaccata immane.
Ma se non è ancora sotto un cipresso immagino che si da a fare anche lui.
E tanto.

poi nulla toglie che ha fatto na roba grave, ma che facciamo.
Continuiamo a ripeterlo nei secoli dei secoli?


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se stai bene davvero, non pensare.


Brava.
E' quello che volevo dire in 300 post.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

skipper ha detto:


> Stanotte non ho dormito, mi tornavano in mente sempre le stesse frasi, come chiodi. Va avanti così da mesi, non riesco a gestirlo. I kg persi li ho recuperati, il sonno no. Non è tanto il tradimento fisico, anche se fa male, è il tradimento delle aspettative, della condivisione, è la sua crisi prima e, adesso, la persona che è diventata - ha perso la dolcezza che le apparteneva. La amo molto, mi sento scemo come un liceale alla prima cotta. Eppure la strada è difficile, ritrovarsi è arduo. *Lei dice di amarmi*, di voler andare avanti e di dimenticare. È piena di progetti e positiva. Non so che fare, vorrei solo stare meglio. Vi leggo continuamente, grazie di tutto.


lei dice di amarmi.
Chi se ne frega di quello che dicono.
Bisogna guardare i fatti.
Anche io a parole dico che sono  bionda e burrosa, ma i fatti mi descrivono come un ragno cavallettoso, quindi.
Tu cosa vedi? Cosa senti?
I fatti cosa ti dicono?
Ora, non prima.
Basta il prima. Basta.
Se no mandate a cagare i traditori e amen.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci sono traditi che non ssuperano forse
> perché non se lo aspettano ...
> Quando riponi tanto in qualcosa la delusione
> è più forte di qualsiasi amore ...


Da cui il salmo:
Maledetto l'uomo che confida nell'uomo


----------



## skipper (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lei dice di amarmi.
> Chi se ne frega di quello che dicono.
> Bisogna guardare i fatti.
> Anche io a parole dico che sono bionda e burrosa, ma i fatti mi descrivono come un ragno cavallettoso, quindi.
> ...


Io la vedo tornata se stessa, tranquilla e positiva. Sono io a tirare fuori i casini, io a tampinarla - ma sempre meno, ormai. I fatti risalgono al 2011, ne è passato di tempo per lei, ma io ho saputo solo l'estate scorsa - quando mi ha detto che non mi amava più (e la sera gli ha inviato un sms per comunicargli che me lo aveva detto). Da allora, avendole clonato il clonabile, e avvertita che al minimo contatto con lui l'avrei lasciata, non lo ha più sentito. Fino a 10 giorni fa, quando lui le scrive per sapere come sta. Una richiesta da amico, in fondo lui era il trombamico di mia moglie. Lei si incazza, non gli risponde e non legge l'sms (è paradossale, l'ho letto io e non lei) - e cambia la scheda (e me lo dice, pensando di liberarsi finalmente di lui e della mia sorveglianza). Bene, le spiego tutto, dal registratore ad attivazione automatica alla microspia e al software di registrazione del PC. Non ce n'è nessun bisogno, ma glielo dico lo stesso perché capisca come sono ridotto. Male, vero? Beh, per anni mi sono fidato ciecamente solo di lei. E qualche cavolata l'ha fatta, ma mai tradimenti fisici. Adesso però sto peggio. Non me ne frega niente di sorvegliarla, mi accontento di quello che vedo. E sembra tornata. Lei, il suo sorriso, i suoi occhi azzurri. Però la notte è uno strazio. Dolore, rabbia, frasi e immagini che tornano continuamente, e mi calmo solo la mattina quando le chiedo di abbracciarmi. Non prendo aiuti per dormire, ho lo strano convincimento che se tengo duro passerà. Ma comincio a preoccuparmi, sono mesi che vado avanti così. E la notte è tutto amplificato... Sto rovinando le cose io, eppure la amo molto, non mi capisco.


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Kid, sei un adorabile ragazzino, ma ogni tanto non capisci un tubetto
> Ti adoro.


Grazie per l'adorabile.

Lo so che Mattia ti ha tradita al 100%, non mi riferivo a quello.

Dico solo che, per tua fortuna, il tradimento sessuale non ti dice proprio nulla, quindi non fai testo.

C'è gente (il sottoscritto) che il lato pratico della cosa ha fatto più male di quello sentimentale.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Grazie per l'adorabile.
> 
> Lo so che Mattia ti ha tradita al 100%, non mi riferivo a quello.
> 
> ...



Grazie della comprensione, ma *a me* il tradimento di Mattia non ha fatto nè caldo nè freddo :smile:


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie della comprensione, ma *a me* il tradimento di Mattia non ha fatto nè caldo nè freddo :smile:


Minchia, la devo smettere di farmi le canne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Minchia, la devo smettere di farmi le canne.


no, non smettere, mi hai fatto morire:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, non smettere, mi hai fatto morire:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma perchè faccio sempre ridere le donne? :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè faccio sempre ridere le donne? :unhappy:


Lamentatene! :smile:


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè faccio sempre ridere le donne? :unhappy:



e senza nemmeno spogliarti!
:rotfl:

io ricomncio stasera con le canne!
:festa:


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lamentatene! :smile:


Dipende... se il mio fine non era quello di suscitare ilarità, significa che ho sbagliato qualcosa.


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e senza nemmeno spogliarti!
> :rotfl:
> 
> io ricomncio stasera con le canne!
> :festa:


Una insieme no?


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Una insieme no?


ma a te piacciono gIovini, tettone e belle.
Sono tutt'altro lo sai.

Però in effetti se è solo una canna o due si può fare.
Tipo amichini.

Sono sola tutto il week, Mattia va a Praga con amici
Yuppi!!!!!


----------



## Kid (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma a te piacciono gIovini, tettone e belle.
> Sono tutt'altro lo sai.
> 
> Però in effetti se è solo una canna o due si può fare.
> ...


Ti ho offerto una canna, mica una trombata.

Se poi si tromba dopo la canna tanto meglio eh, ma ti svilisci troppo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma a te piacciono gIovini, tettone e belle.
> Sono tutt'altro lo sai.
> 
> Però in effetti se è solo una canna o due si può fare.
> ...


Yuppi probabilmente lo starà dicendo lui.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Yuppi probabilmente lo starà dicendo lui.




ma pure io


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma a te piacciono gIovini, tettone e belle.
> Sono tutt'altro lo sai.
> 
> Però in effetti se è solo una canna o due si può fare.
> ...



per poco... sono per strada! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> per poco... sono per strada! :inlove::inlove:



ti aspetto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti aspetto


Con la fortuna che ho oggi inizio a pensare che mi conviene chiudermi in casa. L'assicurazione mi sta facendo casini, mi tocca spostare le ferie e sono pure stato paccato per la pausa pranzo.... 

mi consoli tu?:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' vero. Nel caso di Circe infatti...tanto di cappello per quello che sta provando a fare.
> Però lo ama. Come Devy ama il suo.
> Devono trovare una soluzione.
> Anzi. Più Circe.
> ...


Uhe ci sono quelle che amano quelli che le picchiano e non riescono a lasciarli. Ci sono pure le botte sentimentali.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

skipper ha detto:


> Io la vedo tornata se stessa, tranquilla e positiva. Sono io a tirare fuori i casini, io a tampinarla - ma sempre meno, ormai. I fatti risalgono al 2011, ne è passato di tempo per lei, ma io ho saputo solo l'estate scorsa - quando mi ha detto che non mi amava più (e la sera gli ha inviato un sms per comunicargli che me lo aveva detto). Da allora, avendole clonato il clonabile, e avvertita che al minimo contatto con lui l'avrei lasciata, non lo ha più sentito. Fino a 10 giorni fa, quando lui le scrive per sapere come sta. Una richiesta da amico, in fondo lui era il trombamico di mia moglie. Lei si incazza, non gli risponde e non legge l'sms (è paradossale, l'ho letto io e non lei) - e cambia la scheda (e me lo dice, pensando di liberarsi finalmente di lui e della mia sorveglianza). Bene, le spiego tutto, dal registratore ad attivazione automatica alla microspia e al software di registrazione del PC. Non ce n'è nessun bisogno, ma glielo dico lo stesso perché capisca come sono ridotto. Male, vero? Beh, per anni mi sono fidato ciecamente solo di lei. E qualche cavolata l'ha fatta, ma mai tradimenti fisici. Adesso però sto peggio. Non me ne frega niente di sorvegliarla, mi accontento di quello che vedo. E sembra tornata. Lei, il suo sorriso, i suoi occhi azzurri. Però la notte è uno strazio. Dolore, rabbia, frasi e immagini che tornano continuamente, e mi calmo solo la mattina quando le chiedo di abbracciarmi. Non prendo aiuti per dormire, *ho lo strano convincimento che se tengo duro passerà. Ma comincio a preoccuparmi, sono mesi che vado avanti così*. E la notte è tutto amplificato... Sto rovinando le cose io, eppure la amo molto, non mi capisco.


Passa. Ma devi tener duro per tanto tanto. Vedi tu se ce la fai. Se non ce la fai non è vergogna chiedere aiuto.


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ma bisogna provare ad uscirne.
> E per devy non è nemmeno così.
> Perchè quando è con lui, l'ha scritto, stanno bene.
> quindi sta già facendo dei passi grandi.
> ...


Tu scherzi, ma io sto proprio pensando di regalargli un cellullare con il gps, che non so neppure cosa sia, sia chiaro, ma ho capito che serve a sapere dove va, e quanto mai non l'ho fatto quando già capivo che la mia auto macinava troppi km rispetto a quello che sapevo doveva essere il suo tragitto, casa-camion orchestra. Sono proprio stata scema, lo so. Già gli ho sequestrato a vita il suo cellulare, quello con cui mandava migliaia di msg alla piccolina, come sono dolce oggi.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tu scherzi, ma io sto proprio pensando di regalargli un cellullare con il gps, che non so neppure cosa sia, sia chiaro, ma ho capito che serve a sapere dove va, e quanto mai non l'ho fatto quando già capivo che la mia auto macinava troppi km rispetto a quello che sapevo doveva essere il suo tragitto, casa-camion orchestra. Sono proprio stata scema, lo so. Già gli ho sequestrato a vita il suo cellulare, quello con cui mandava migliaia di msg alla piccolina, come sono dolce oggi.


si, scherzavo ma nemmeno tanto.
Ti farebbe stare meglio?
Fallo.
Non mi sembri una pazza e se il problema è circoscritto a quando vai via...beh...l'importante è che certi controlli siano come dire. Circoscritti nel tempo. Non devono diventare una stampella che senza quello si va in crisi.
Ho controllato pure io i primi tempi poi quando mi sono accorta che stava diventando una cosa non mia, una specie di rito che davvero mi faceva sentire una ladra di privacy ho smesso.
Alla fine bisogna darsi un limite.
Per se stessi.
Per come sono fatta io, controllare era svilente per la mia dignità.
Non l'avevo mai fatto, nemmeno quando era palese anche ai gatti che avesse un altra.


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, scherzavo ma nemmeno tanto.
> Ti farebbe stare meglio?
> Fallo.
> Non mi sembri una pazza e se il problema è circoscritto a quando vai via...beh...l'importante è che certi controlli siano come dire. Circoscritti nel tempo. Non devono diventare una stampella che senza quello si va in crisi.
> ...



Neppure io l'ho mai fatto, ed era palese anche nel mio caso, ma come mi sono pentita di essermi fidata anche davanti a prove concrete.
Più che lui mi preoccupa l'ossessione di lei per lui. Quella se non ha altre ossa da mordere non molla. Meno male che non ha ne auto ne patente e abita in mezzo al nulla. Non ha neppure soldi nel cellulare.
Lui lo sa che non mi fido, si preoccupa per me, cerca di rassicurarmi, mi dice di telefonargli quando ho l'ansia,  capisco benissimo che devo essere io a ragionare, a dirmi che peggio di quello che già c'è stato prima non può capitarmi e che non sarei più sorpresa e impreparata, niente mi potrebbe ormai far star male come quando ho saputo.
L'idea di controllarlo a distanza non mi piace, ma lo meriterebbe.  No, non lo farò.
In compenso si può scordare che io lo lasci mesi e mesi solo, farà il piacere di prendere l'aereo tutti i lunedi e tornarsene a casa il fine settimana per suonare. E magari ci andrò pure io. Sarò il suo gps.


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Neppure io l'ho mai fatto, ed era palese anche nel mio caso, ma come mi sono pentita di essermi fidata anche davanti a prove concrete.
> Più che lui mi preoccupa l'ossessione di lei per lui. Quella se non ha altre ossa da mordere non molla. Meno male che non ha ne auto ne patente e abita in mezzo al nulla. Non ha neppure soldi nel cellulare.
> Lui lo sa che non mi fido, si preoccupa per me, cerca di rassicurarmi, mi dice di telefonargli quando ho l'ansia,  capisco benissimo che devo essere io a ragionare, a dirmi che peggio di quello che già c'è stato prima non può capitarmi e che non sarei più sorpresa e impreparata, niente mi potrebbe ormai far star male come quando ho saputo.
> L'idea di controllarlo a distanza non mi piace, ma lo meriterebbe.  No, non lo farò.
> In compenso si può scordare che io lo lasci mesi e mesi solo, farà il piacere di prendere l'aereo tutti i lunedi e tornarsene a casa il fine settimana per suonare. E magari ci andrò pure io. *Sarò il suo gps*.


SIIIII!!!!
Vedi che ti fa bene stare qui in questa gabbia di matti?
Sono d'accordo!!!
Devy la sexy gps.
E dell'altra non curartene, davvero.




che si fotta.


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> SIIIII!!!!
> Vedi che *ti fa bene stare qui *in questa gabbia di matti?
> Sono d'accordo!!!
> Devy la sexy gps.
> ...




Sul neretto non ho dubbi, non so cosa avrei fatto senza di Voi!  Grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Circe (7 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io lo amo molto di più.
> L'uomo che è diventato non ha nulla a che vedere con quello che era prima del tradimento.
> Quell'uomo io avrei smesso di amarlo.
> 
> ...


a volte penso anch'io che il suo tradimento abbia risvegliato i nostri sentimenti.  ma quanto dolore costa!!!! devo trovare un motivo x uscire dal tunnel di pessimismo in cui sono entrata...


----------



## Circe (7 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non lo so, però vorrei tanto sapere se almeno oggi è sincero, e non ho modo di capirlo non sapendo cosa provava per lei.
> 
> Come non capirò mai perchè le ha raccontato certe cose risalenti addirittura, vere o inventate, a 25 anni prima.


all'inizio io ho dovuto scaricare piu su di lei le colpe x salvare lui. poi la consapevolezza che quaksiasi cosa l'avessero comunque voluta in due mi ha come svegliata. oggi guardo con obiettività al loro rapporto, entrambi si sono voluti. ma vivo depressa...


----------



## Circe (7 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' vero. Nel caso di Circe infatti...tanto di cappello per quello che sta provando a fare.
> Però lo ama. Come Devy ama il suo.
> Devono trovare una soluzione.
> Anzi. Più Circe.
> ...


infatti scrivo qui x dirlo a voi. a lui sto cercando di risparmiarlo ;-)


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> all'inizio io ho dovuto scaricare piu su di lei le colpe x salvare lui. poi la consapevolezza che quaksiasi cosa l'avessero comunque voluta in due mi ha come svegliata. oggi guardo con obiettività al loro rapporto, entrambi si sono voluti. ma vivo depressa...


Sarebbe strano che tu fossi serena.


----------



## Circe (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe strano che tu fossi serena.


ma a quanto pare è strano che ci pensi ancora!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ma a quanto pare è strano che ci pensi ancora!


Chi lo dice?! Qualcuno che non ha vissuto quello che hai dovuto vivere tu!


----------



## Innominata (7 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ma a quanto pare è strano che ci pensi ancora!


Strano A CHI?


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ma a quanto pare è strano che ci pensi ancora!


Circe, è la normalità, anche se vorremmo riuscire a non pensarci anche solo per un'ora, a lui non devi risparmiare niente. Se ti va di parlarne, fallo, soprattutto con lui. 

Oggi pensavo che, dovessi vivere ancora cinquant'anni, superando il secolo, senza perdere la memoria, sarà l'ultimo pensiero della mia vita. Purtroppo. Questo se resto con lui. Senza NON lo so.


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> all'inizio io ho dovuto scaricare piu su di lei le colpe x salvare lui. poi la consapevolezza che quaksiasi cosa l'avessero comunque voluta in due mi ha come svegliata. oggi guardo con obiettività al loro rapporto, entrambi si sono voluti. ma vivo depressa...



Circe, depressa o triste?

Forse la tua è solo tristezza, il ricordo di tutto rende tristi, niente è più come prima, anche se ci si ama ancora, anche se per certi versi si è più vicini di prima, si fatica comunque a sorridere.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

Ma cos'è una condanna i qualche dea o di qualche dio che costringe a restare con chi ci ha fatto tanto del male? Se stare con una persona ci fa sentire costantemente tristi, se non possiamo dimenticare il male che ci è stato fatto, se sentiamo indispensabile ricordare anche all'altro cosa ha fatto e come ci ha fatto e ci fa sentire, perché restare nella stessa situazione e non trovare modo di uscirne?! Non ditemi che questo è amore.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cos'è una condanna i qualche dea o di qualche dio che costringe a restare con chi ci ha fatto tanto del male? Se stare con una persona ci fa sentire costantemente tristi, se non possiamo dimenticare il male che ci è stato fatto, se sentiamo indispensabile ricordare anche all'altro cosa ha fatto e come ci ha fatto e ci fa sentire, perché restare nella stessa situazione e non trovare modo di uscirne?! Non ditemi che questo è amore.


So che esiste quel maleficio...
E nulla possiamo contro quel malefizio...

Semplice...
Ci immaginiamo che senza quella persona si starà ancora peggio...no?

E per molte persone quel pezzo buono che è rimasto, è sempre meglio del nulla no?

Voglio dire...difficile immaginarsi da soli se si è sempre vissuti in coppia no?

Difficile immaginarsi in coppia se si è sempre vissuti a prescindere di chi ci stava accanto no?

Ecco perchè chi poco ama, fa presto a scaricare, il marito o la moglie che non ci vanno più o che ci hanno fatto uno sgarbo no?


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

Se non fosse amore sarebbe facilissimo liberarsene, non credi?

Oppure è solo voler bene, nonostante tutto, cosa cambia?

Oppure paura a restare sole, soprattutto considerando l'età, quando proprio non te lo aspettavi?

Guardarsi in giro e capire che, nonostante quello che ti ha fatto, non puoi neppure prendere in considerazione l'idea di sfiorare un altro, e non ti affascina l'idea di invecchiare sola?

Io con mio marito sto bene, come e più di prima, questo non toglie che continui, purtroppo, a pensare al resto.

Avrei dovuto sbatterlo fuori di casa il giorno che è scoppiata la 'bomba', nell'ira del momento. Di questo mi sono pentita, poi forse l'avrei ripreso, ma starsene a dormire in auto qualche giorno gli avrebbe fatto solo bene.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> So che esiste quel maleficio...
> E nulla possiamo contro quel malefizio...
> 
> Semplice...
> ...


Il marito di Circe o quello di Devastata hanno fatto uno sgarbo?!


----------



## Spider (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito di Circe o quello di Devastata hanno fatto uno sgarbo?!


*digiamo che...*
giravano con la patta dei pantaloni abbassata!
ma mica andavano a pisciare!!!!!!
no, no.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito di Circe o quello di Devastata hanno fatto uno sgarbo?!


E' il loro marito.
Loro decidono quali pene infliggere ai loro mariti.
In quanto è una cosa altamante soggettiva.

Ognuno di noi reagisce come meglio crede, meglio dire come può al tradimento.

Proprio perchè gli esseri umani non sono robt meccanici no?

Non funziona così:
Ahi, ahi ahi, ahi, maritino mio, mi hai tradito...

Dunque vediamo cosa dice qui il mio codice comportamentale....

Ah ecco...
Lui ha un'altra...c'è scritto separazione.

Ma su sto aspetto ne abbiamo già discusso molto tempo fa.

Laonde per cui...dai non insistere.

Irrazionale senso di normalità

Perchè l'amore non è razionale.
Ma affare di cuore.

C'è chi ha il cuore grande e chi asfittico.

C'è chi gli importa più essere buono che non un ratificatore di pene.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *digiamo che...*
> giravano con la patta dei pantaloni abbassata!
> ma mica andavano a pisciare!!!!!!
> no, no.


E avranno detto alle loro mogli...
Uèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè
Ma quante storie per u' bucchinooooooooooo....

Spider...


Consoliamole...

Prima che scrivano a Joey Blow...

La Murena...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

Non ci sono schemi da applicare né per stare con una persone né per lasciarla. C'è solo stare bene o stare male. Se si sta malissimo (e ci sono motivi per star così) mi chiedo cosa faccia sentire obbligate a questa fedeltà al martirio.


----------



## Spider (7 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E avranno detto alle loro mogli...
> Uèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè
> Ma quante storie per u' bucchinooooooooooo....
> 
> ...


stò cazzo di Joey...

dicon che all'alba eran già... centoetre!!!!!

murena, murena...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci sono schemi da applicare né per stare con una persone né per lasciarla. C'è solo stare bene o stare male. Se si sta malissimo (e ci sono motivi per star così) mi chiedo cosa faccia sentire obbligate a questa fedeltà al martirio.


Allora se Daniele per stare bene deve far fora Serena...
Allora è lecito?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> stò cazzo di Joey...
> 
> dicon che all'alba eran già... centoetre!!!!!
> 
> murena, murena...


E chissà come se la ride...quel bel tomo...

Forza Spider ripetiamo il mantra di Lothar:
Quello con cui mia moglie mi ha tradito è il nulla!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora se Daniele per stare bene deve far fora Serena...
> Allora è lecito?


Ho detto di lasciare non di uccidere.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto di lasciare non di uccidere.


Lasciare...è un po' morire...

Ma comunque Circe ha già scritto che lasciandolo sa di stare peggio...

Laonde per cui...

Inutile che insisti con la propaganda separazione.


----------



## Spider (7 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora se Daniele per stare bene deve far fora Serena...
> Allora è lecito?


Conte,
 la Brunetta ha ragione.
in fondo cosa ci costringe a restare , se intorno è tutta questa tristezza?
io in primis ovvio, che mi lamento ma sto li, ma poi i vari ed eventuali di turno.
Circe, devastata, all'opposto la rosa3 cazzo vogliamo'
sviscerato tutto, consapevoli dell'irremediabilità del fatto, perchè continuare?
se continui, almeno fallo bene, non tormentandoti.
forse il nostro è un alibi, non so.
piagere di questo, per non voler piangere dia altro.
Tu naturalmente sei fuori discorso, anche per quello che hai sempre scritto,
 proprio sulla capacità di superare.
tu e la Brunetta siete sulla stessa linea, preciso, preciso.

com''è che ti ci scorni?
non te la da?
vero?

la murena, è sempre in agguato...


----------



## Spider (7 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chissà come se la ride...quel bel tomo...
> 
> Forza Spider ripetiamo il mantra di Lothar:
> *Quello con cui mia moglie mi ha tradito è il nulla!*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si, si, 
solo che c'aveva un cazzo da 20 cm!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
il nulla, una bazzeccola!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Conte,
> la Brunetta ha ragione.
> in fondo cosa ci costringe a restare , se intorno è tutta questa tristezza?
> io in primis ovvio, *che mi lamento ma sto li, ma poi i vari ed eventuali di turno.
> ...


Appunto!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Conte,
> la Brunetta ha ragione.
> in fondo cosa ci costringe a restare , se intorno è tutta questa tristezza?
> io in primis ovvio, che mi lamento ma sto li, ma poi i vari ed eventuali di turno.
> ...


Mi ci scorno?
Dici?

Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooo....

E' che non voglio poi donne disperate che vengono da me a dirmi...

Ecco abbiamo seguito il consiglio di Brunetta e ora siamo sole...

Ci fai tu compagnia conte?

E io...

Ma porc...ma porc...ma porc...

Spieder...

Ok lasciamo

Ma dopo?

SIAMO SOLI.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, si,
> solo che c'aveva un cazzo da 20 cm!!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> il nulla, una bazzeccola!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma figuriamoci dai...
E' la tua dissonanza cognitiva che te lo fa vedere così...
Dai su...

In realtà era finto...
Na protesi...dai era molo...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto!


Forse magari ti ascolterebbero se tu parlassi del mare di felicità che hai conosciuto dopo la separazione.

Altrimenti non penso che loro lasceranno il loro marito.

Ma lo farebbero per l'eldorado di donna di una certa età separata.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse magari ti ascolterebbero se tu parlassi del mare di felicità che hai conosciuto dopo la separazione.
> 
> Altrimenti non penso che loro lasceranno il loro marito.
> 
> Ma lo farebbero per l'eldorado di donna di una certa età separata.


Non tengo business. Sono loro che dichiarano di sentirsi costantemente tristi. Non capisco perché accettare la tristezza come una condanna da scontare colpe commesse da altri. Io sto benissimo.


----------



## Spider (7 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma figuriamoci dai...
> E' la tua *dissonanza cognitiva* che te lo fa vedere così...
> Dai su...
> 
> ...


stà *dissonanza cognitiva*,
 mi ricorda qualcuno...
quanto era simpatico.:coglione:
ti ricordi, conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ma a quanto pare è strano che ci pensi ancora!


no, non è strano. Ma  per te e solo per te, devi impedire con tutte le tue forze che questo pensiero diventi un compagno di vita.
Non ha senso.
La vita è già dura così.
Solo questo.


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E avranno detto alle loro mogli...
> Uèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè
> Ma quante storie per u' bucchinooooooooooo....
> 
> ...


ma io mi devo essere persa qualche pezzo.
Ma la murena perchè ce l'ha grosso, il pipino, o perchè è pericoloso come una murena?
O semplicemente ha il fisico murenoso.
Con tutti sti mp che girano di gossip magari manda come  te e me foto nudo agli altri utenti...


----------



## Spider (7 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io mi devo essere persa qualche pezzo.
> Ma la murena perchè ce l'ha grosso, il pipino, o perchè è pericoloso come una murena?
> O semplicemente ha il fisico murenoso.
> Con tutti sti mp che girano di gossip magari manda come  te e me foto nudo agli altri utenti...




al giochino delle sixing voglio partecipare pure io...
ti mando le foto di quando mi allenavo a pallanuoto.
che ne dici?
tu che mi mandi?
non le foto degli anni 40, ti prego.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tengo business. Sono loro che dichiarano di sentirsi costantemente tristi. Non capisco perché accettare la tristezza come una condanna da scontare colpe commesse da altri. Io sto benissimo.


Maddai....
Uffi...

Stanno solo facendo la loro dose di lamento quotidiano...

Son donnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Poi gliel'ho detto a loro....

Ragazze passate una giornata con me...
E vi assicuro che direte....ma porco...can....meglio che mi tenga stretto mio marito va....

So come rendere impossibile la loro vita no?

E si dicono...mammmamiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....speta che torna a casa dal maritino bello....

Ma in do vai...a dugento anni sul groppon in do vaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....

Ah si in casa albergo...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io mi devo essere persa qualche pezzo.
> Ma la murena perchè ce l'ha grosso, il pipino, o perchè è pericoloso come una murena?
> O semplicemente ha il fisico murenoso.
> Con tutti sti mp che girano di gossip magari manda come  te e me foto nudo agli altri utenti...


Tebe fai luce su questi mp gossipari....

Mah a me fa semplicemente ridere il termine murena....

Ma osservassero bene Spider allora....

Intanto sta tessendo la tela...con avatar colorati...accattivanti....ecc..ecc..ecc...

E vedrai che presto la Mosca Gioseffa ci casca rento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> stà *dissonanza cognitiva*,
> mi ricorda qualcuno...
> quanto era simpatico.:coglione:
> ti ricordi, conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah si...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tengo business. Sono loro che dichiarano di sentirsi costantemente tristi. Non capisco perché accettare la tristezza come una condanna da scontare colpe commesse da altri. Io sto benissimo.


Magari preferisco una vita triste con un ometto
Che non una vita non triste, ma piena di solitudine.

Tutto lì...


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> al giochino delle sixing voglio partecipare pure io...
> ti mando le foto di quando mi allenavo a pallanuoto.
> che ne dici?
> tu che mi mandi?
> non le foto degli anni 40, ti prego.



Ma tu allenavi nudo?
Se si manda, se hai il costume non sono interessata. Non accetto nulla a scatola chiusa e i resi mi stressano.

Ma che degli anni 40...ti mando quelle mie degli anni 50. 
Va bene?


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai....
> Uffi...
> 
> Stanno solo facendo la loro dose di lamento quotidiano...
> ...


Infatti, avessi non più di 40 anni, un lavoro che mi permettesse  di conoscere gente ogni giorno, ma a 60 che faccio?

Almeno lui cucina, fa la spesa, mi accompagna e viene a prendermi all'aeroporto, cura le figlie, dice pure di amarmi,  mi accontento, per ora, poi il destino potrebbe riservarmi sorprese, e dato che brutte ne ho già avute troppe, stavolta potrebbe stupirmi, vero Conte?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe fai luce su questi mp gossipari....
> 
> Mah a me fa semplicemente ridere il termine murena....
> 
> ...


luce sugli mp gossippari?
No no.
paura fifa. 
tagliano dei colletti che manco le sartorie sottobanco cinesi....

Comunque non mi hai risposto.
Murena per il carattere o per il pipino?


(ho notato anche io i nuovi avatar d Spider, ma finchè sceglie quell'attore lì, che ha la stessa espressività delle mie mutande, non credo abbia molta fortuna.Credo. Sempre meglio di quello con la bambina indemoniata)


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Aprile 2013)

Devastata, cambia nick!
orsù, cambialo! :smile:


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

Non sono capace, ci ho provato da mesi, niente. Spiegatemi cosa devo fare. Stavolta ci scrivo 'vedova allegra':carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sono capace, ci ho provato da mesi, niente. Spiegatemi cosa devo fare. Stavolta ci scrivo 'vedova allegra':carneval:



Scrivi ad Admin e gli chiedi di cambiarlo con Figa_incredibile_1978
Rimane tutto il tuo profilo, i vecchi post etc etc, cambi solo il nick.

Dai, dai.....


----------



## Spider (7 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma tu allenavi nudo?
> Se si manda, se hai il costume non sono interessata. Non accetto nulla a scatola chiusa e i resi mi stressano.
> 
> Ma che degli anni 40...ti mando quelle mie degli anni 50.
> Va bene?



si, si.
mi piace il  bianco e nerO.


----------



## devastata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scrivi ad Admin e gli chiedi di cambiarlo con Figa_incredibile_*1978*
> Rimane tutto il tuo profilo, i vecchi post etc etc, cambi solo il nick.
> 
> Dai, dai.....



Non ho capito l'anno....ahahahah


----------



## Spider (8 Aprile 2013)

Comunque non mi hai risposto.
Murena per il carattere o per il pipino?


ti rispondo io...
Blows sembra sia un... *ecccezzzionale veramente!!!!!!!!!*
parliamo di un "4 mani" abbondanti e non si scherza.

p.s. attore, attore...
 che attore è?


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Comunque non mi hai risposto.
> Murena per il carattere o per il pipino?
> 
> 
> ...


quello di grey's anatomy .
Ha davvero la faccia da imbecillone.
E poi è come ben affleck. 
Un espressione per tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, avessi non più di 40 anni, un lavoro che mi permettesse  di conoscere gente ogni giorno, ma a 60 che faccio?
> 
> Almeno lui cucina, fa la spesa, mi accompagna e viene a prendermi all'aeroporto, cura le figlie, dice pure di amarmi,  mi accontento, per ora, poi il destino potrebbe riservarmi sorprese, e dato che brutte ne ho già avute troppe, stavolta potrebbe stupirmi, vero Conte?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Certo!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> luce sugli mp gossippari?
> No no.
> paura fifa.
> tagliano dei colletti che manco le sartorie sottobanco cinesi....
> ...


Murena carattere...
Cioè mai visto un pipino fatto a forma di murena...
Cioè ci sono certe fighe che sembrano la bocca di una murena...voglio dire...

Ma i miei informatori/trici
dicono che Joey, mie care ragazze, ha la lingua come una murena, lunga come una murena...

Laonde per cui il cunni...il cunicuni....diventa languoroso...capisci tebe...


----------



## Spider (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quello di grey's anatomy .
> Ha davvero la faccia da imbecillone.
> E poi è come ben affleck.
> Un espressione per tutto.


accidentolina!!!!
non lo sapevo.. e pensare che,

quella faccia un pò cosi, quell'espressione un pò cosi...
di noi che siamo nati a genova...

ma lo sai che ben Affleck ha il "pipino parlante"? 
l'ha detto la "culona neoispanica".
magari di faccia è sempre quello però...


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Murena carattere...
> Cioè mai visto un pipino fatto a forma di murena...
> Cioè ci sono certe fighe che sembrano la bocca di una murena...voglio dire...
> 
> ...


Mah...il cunnilingus mi annoia un pò in verità. Lo sai è sempre il solito discorso.
Sono rari gli uomini che padroneggiano la materia, e il resto è proprio noia.

Però, visto che ho un debole per joey e lo sanno anche i sassi, ci credo.
E sottoscrivo a prescindere. Sulla fiducia.
Di default proprio.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quello di grey's anatomy .
> Ha davvero la faccia da imbecillone.
> E poi è come ben affleck.
> Un espressione per tutto.



La morbida espressività di una staccionata? 




(però a me piace, slurp! Mica me lo voglio guardare a vita, un paio di sere va bene :smile


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io mi devo essere persa qualche pezzo.
> Ma la murena perchè ce l'ha grosso, il pipino,* o perchè è pericoloso come una murena?
> *O semplicemente ha il fisico murenoso.
> Con tutti sti mp che girano di gossip magari manda come te e me foto nudo agli altri utenti...



Secondo Danny perchè sarei un predatore freddo e calcolatore (che bella rima), come la murena che si nasconde fra gli scolgi e zack!, colpisce a tradimento (...).


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mah...il cunnilingus mi annoia un pò in verità. Lo sai è sempre il solito discorso.
> *Sono rari gli uomini che padroneggiano la materia*, e il resto è proprio noia.
> 
> Però, visto che ho un debole per joey e lo sanno anche i sassi, ci credo.
> ...


Modestamente. Dicono che tocco anche bene.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo Danny perchè sarei un predatore freddo e calcolatore (che bella rima), come la murena che si nasconde fra gli scolgi e zack!, colpisce a tradimento (...).


Dai dillo che ti hanno fatto fare un cameo anche in "Alla ricerca di Nemo".


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dai dillo che ti hanno fatto fare un cameo anche in "Alla ricerca di Nemo".


Già, io sono quello che all'inizio se magna tutte le uova e pure la moglie.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già, io sono quello che all'inizio se magna tutte le uova e pure la moglie.


Alla faccia del cunnilingus. Bastardo...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo Danny perchè sarei un predatore freddo e calcolatore (che bella rima), come la murena che si nasconde fra gli scolgi e zack!, colpisce a tradimento (...).


Essù Joesy....
Non sai che matte risate mi sono fatto con sta storia della murena...

Perchè in fondo, come sempre, te la sei giocata tutta a vantaggio tuo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Essù Joesy....
> Non sai che matte risate mi sono fatto con sta storia della murena...
> 
> Perchè in fondo, come sempre, te la sei giocata tutta a vantaggio tuo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



...lo chiamavano Er Mureno:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...lo chiamavano Er Mureno:mrgreen:


Al posto di Joey Soprano
Jo' Mureno...

Io invece resto sempre
Joe Pesci....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...lo chiamavano Er Mureno:mrgreen:


Qui Mureno Morello a voi studio.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qui Mureno Morello a voi studio.



ma che hai in questi giorni?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma che hai in questi giorni?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Che ho fatto?


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

ma voi ce l'avete un soprannome??

a me alcuni amici un po' pirla mi hanno affibbiato:

La Divanessa (in effetti mi piace stare comoda)

Efidrina (è un'anfetamina carina)

ma si può?:rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Al posto di Joey Soprano
> Jo' Mureno...
> 
> Io invece resto sempre
> Joe Pesci....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Joe Pesci è un grande!


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> La Divanessa


ma fa rima con tante essa, essa, essa, non è molto carino.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma fa rima con tante essa, essa, essa, non è molto carino.



perchè?

a me fa troppo ridere


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> Joe Pesci è un grande!


Quoto. Specie in quel film dove fa l'avvocato che salva il cugino scemo con Marisa Tomei.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quoto. Specie in quel film dove fa l'avvocato che salva il cugino scemo con Marisa Tomei.



quello in cui ogni volta che apre bocca in udienza si ritrova dietro le sbarre!:rotfl:

mi cugggino vincenzo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qui Mureno Morello a voi studio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mah...il cunnilingus mi annoia un pò in verità. Lo sai è sempre il solito discorso.
> Sono rari gli uomini che padroneggiano la materia, e il resto è proprio noia.
> 
> Però, visto che ho un debole per joey e lo sanno anche i sassi, ci credo.
> ...


certo che,
 i peggio uomini su questa terra, sono capitati a te. 

sai che però si può imparare, bene, bene?

io ho fatto un corso, 
tre volte alla settimana,
 una lezione di teoria, 
due di pratica.
alla fine ho dovuto smettere...
avevo la lingua gonfia, gonfia!!!!!


----------

